# Rocky Mountain Vertex 29 Carbon



## Rocklandbiker (9. Juli 2011)

ein Rocky eben......what else


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2011)

und hier dazu die erklärung...





greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (9. Juli 2011)

und noch was...


----------



## .nOx (10. Juli 2011)

Für welchen Umwerfertyp ist der Rahmen, was wird er wohl kosten und wann wird er erhältlich sein?


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Juli 2011)

da muss ich im moment noch passen. Keine ahnung wie was und wo.

Mein kollege bestellt am 8. august die vororder aber auch ned ohne was richtig gesehen zu haben.

Normal hat er die bikes und rahmen dann so ab november dezember.

Mein letztes hat er im januar schon bei sich gehabt und habs erst ende märz abgeholt.


----------



## .nOx (10. Juli 2011)

OK danke.

Interessant finde ich ja folgendes:


> For 2012, Rocky has fully eschewed the 26 inch hardtail, and is only offering their flagship XC hardtail race bike in a 29er.


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. Juli 2011)

@.nOx

sieht wohl nach e-type aus


----------



## na!To (11. Juli 2011)

Ein ganz hübsches, kurzes Video:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/26165289"]Rocky Mountain Vertex 29er - First looks on Vimeo[/ame]

/
und die Spec der beiden Bikes:






*//
Ich hab mal alle Fotos und Tabellen in ein Fotoalbum gehauen:

Rocky Mountain 2012*


----------



## .nOx (17. Juli 2011)

Hier gibt es noch mehr Infos:
http://reviews.mtbr.com/2012-rocky-mountain-vertex-carbon-29er-hardtail-preview
997g für den Rahmen in M ist schon ordentlich.


----------



## na!To (17. Juli 2011)

Wieso können wir nicht schon Dezember haben?! *schmacht*


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (18. Juli 2011)

.nOx schrieb:


> Für welchen Umwerfertyp ist der Rahmen, was wird er wohl kosten und wann wird er erhältlich sein?




Ich hatte vor kurzem das Vergnügen, den Prototypen vom 970'er in echt zu sehen. An dem war ein klassischer Umwerfer mit Schelle montiert...

Preise und Liefertermine gibt's Anfang August.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (26. Juli 2011)

2012 Vertex 29er Pressekit @Bikeaction


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Juli 2011)

ui ui ui...danke dir für die infos


----------



## [email protected] (26. Juli 2011)

Das hat nen sehr hohen "haben Will" Faktor.


----------



## na!To (29. August 2011)

Ãbermorgen bin ich auf der Eurobike. Ich werd versuchen so einiges abzulichten 

Ich hab Ã¼brigens erfahren das der Preis fÃ¼r das "Vertex 990 RSL"-Rahmenset bei â¬1.990,- in Dland liegen wird.


----------



## derschotte (30. August 2011)

und wieder ein bikeaction-pdf mit 10mb...


----------



## peterbe (31. August 2011)

Ich fahr seit über einem Jahr ein vertex 29SE aus Alu, dass hat schon alle Erwartungen mehr als erfüllt. Und jetzt aus Carbon und endlich mal ein leichter RM-Rahmen, der trotzdem über die Northshores geprüglet wird; das muss ich haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (2. September 2011)

Ein paar Fotos vom Mittwoch Morgen...

RMB Vertex 990 RSL, Carbon, 29", RTC Geometrie





























RMB Vertex 950, Alu, "alter" 29er Rahmen





RMB Trailhead 29, Alu, 29", RTC Geometrie


----------



## onkel_doc (5. September 2011)

na!t0

Hast du vim 970er auch noch eines??


----------



## na!To (5. September 2011)

Jesses, dich hät ich glatt vergessen. Natürlich:






Im Album hab ichs noch etwas größer.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. September 2011)

leider nur eine Seitenansicht.....

auch vom Mittwoch:


----------



## peterbe (5. September 2011)

Da gefällt mir ja das 990 er besser, da wüsste ich im ersten Moment garnicht, was ich da noch pimpen würde; das ist beim 970er schon anders: klassisch Rocky, klassisch schlecht ausgestattet...


----------



## nebeljäger (5. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir ja das 990 er besser, ...







http://youtu.be/cJUI6TNFmWg


----------



## na!To (6. September 2011)

peterbe schrieb:


> Da gefällt mir ja das 990 er besser, da wüsste ich im ersten Moment garnicht, was ich da noch pimpen würde


Mir fällt da einiges ein:
- RockShox SID Worldcup, 15mm Maxlelight
- XTR BR-M985
- DT 240s Centerlock
- andere Felgen, NoTubes
- RaceFace Stütze, Lenker, eventuell auch die neue Next Kurbel
- Syntace F109 Vorbau
- SelleItalia SLR
- Schaumstoff Griffe

/mein Rahmen kommt Anfang November


----------



## onkel_doc (6. September 2011)

na ja, schlecht ist was anderes...10,1kg ab werk ist ja ned schlecht und rahmengewicht von 950g muss man erst mal haben!!!!!

Bei mir gibts ne andere stütze (tune),vorbau (F99),laufräder mit chris king/Crest/DT, lenker (pro moto), sattel (tune speedy), schneebesen SL und gut ist erst mal.

Danke für die hübschen bilder das erste das ich life sehe. 9,5 kg sollten dann so drinliegen.


----------



## nebeljäger (6. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ..... 9,5 kg sollten dann so drinliegen.



eher unter 9....


----------



## peterbe (6. September 2011)

Mich reizt ja eher der leicht-und-doch-stabil-Aspekt: XO-Schaltung ist voll ok, die neue XTR sieht mir zu sehr nach Playmobil-Druckplastik aus und ist auch nicht leichter, auf XX umzusteigen? Die Laufräder bieten eine gute Basis, klar, mittelfristig müssen Notubes Felgen drauf, jedoch die Naben, 240er, sind voll ok, leichter *und* stabiler wird schwer. Was ich tatsächlich ändern würde, sind Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker,  Syntace in Carbon mit F109. Bei mir würde eher knapp eine 10 auf der Waage stehen, da in XL alles ein wenig mehr wiegt. Aber das würde voll ok sein - ich glaube, ich sollte bald bestellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. September 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> eher unter 9....



na ja, unter 9 werdns wohl nicht werden aber wenn es an die 9kg wird, dann bin ich top zufrieden.

@peterbe

ja, da würd ich langsam bestellen...denke die dinger gehen gut weg.


----------



## na!To (7. September 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na ja, unter 9 werdns wohl nicht werden aber
> ja, da würd ich langsam bestellen...denke die dinger gehen gut weg.


Das bleibt erstmal abzuwarten. Vor November kommt da eh nix.

Die 2011er 26" Vertex Team RSL Rahmen werden jetzt übrigens für 1399,- verkauft. Bikeaction hat wohl noch genug übrig.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. September 2011)

die dinger waren ja aber auch ned gerade so billig.
die 29er sind nimmer so teuer oder wie ists mit dem 29er 990? finde das 970er eigentlich noch gut im preis.


----------



## na!To (8. September 2011)

Das Komplett Bike RSL 990 kostet â¬4999,- das RSL 990 Rahmenkit liegt bei 1999,-

Bei wir wird es jetzt doch das komplett Bike, das wird dann umgebaut.


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (9. September 2011)

Servus, wir haben aktuell ein Vertex 970 RSL im Shop und am Wochenende auf unserem Stand beim Streetlifefestival hier in München. Also wer die Chance zum probesitzen nutzen will ist willkommen...


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2011)

990er ist bestellt, soll aber als Komplettrad erst im Januar kommen - mies...


----------



## na!To (9. September 2011)

Dann warste leider zu spät dran für den ersten Liefertermin. Bei mir siehts wohl ähnlich aus :/
In welcher Größe hast du es bestellt und wie groß biste?
Bei mir wurd es der M bei 1,80m


----------



## peterbe (9. September 2011)

XL, ich bin 1,98 m...


----------



## Hunter-dirt (10. September 2011)

laut bestellliste von bikeaction, werden die ersten 29er auch erst januar geliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Notbremse (12. September 2011)

@na!To und alle anderen

Hallo..bist Du Dir sicher, dass es nicht fast zu klein für Dich ist? Mir wurde bei 1,81cm und einer Schrittlänge von ca. 87-88cm in L empfohlen. Konnte leider noch nicht Probesitzen.. bin jetzt doch leicht verunsichert....helft mir bitte


----------



## na!To (12. September 2011)

Geht/Ging mir nicht anders. Etwas Hintergrund:

1,80m, 86cm Beinlänge und fahre 18" Element, sowie 18,5" Vertex. 
Mein Problem ist das mir der Radstand und vorallem die Oberrohrlänge vom "M" besser passen, da fast deckungsgleich mit meinem bisherigen Rockys. Fahre aber beide Bikes mit 120mm Vorbauten (schön Sportlich tief und gestrecke Sitzposition)
ABER beim "M" ist das Sitzrohr nur 43cm lang. Was im prinzip etwas zu kurz ist. Ich fahre bei den beiden Rockys jetzt schon 400mm Stützen, welche aber nicht ganz drausen sind.

Mein Händler hat mich jetzt doch dazu überzeugt mir einen in L anzuschaffen. Denke auch das es die bessere Wahl ist.

Bei dir würd ich sagen: bleib bei Größe "L"


----------



## onkel_doc (13. September 2011)

ich habe mir ebenfalls das L bestellt...186cm gross und beinlänge ca 92cm...


----------



## ]:-> (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
gibts jetzt eigentlich schon verlässlichere Angaben was das 990er in Serienzustand wiegt?


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Dezember 2011)

das 970er wiegt wirklich 10,2kg mit pedalen. Das was bei meinem händler war hatte aber ne komplett R1 bremse. 

Denke es wird sich dann so bei 10,3 kg einpendeln. Die gewichte sind rel real beim 970er. Das an der eurobike hatte genau 10,2kg.

das 990er habe ich glaub mal gehört soll so ca bei 9,8kg liegen in serie.


----------



## ]:-> (5. Dezember 2011)

Danke!
...mit Pedalen 10,2, ist ja cool!

Zu welcher Größe würdet ihr denn raten bei knapp 180cm? 17"? Kann man 29er genauso wie sonst auch anhand der Oberrohrlänge auswählen? Mich irritiert dieses extrem kurze Sitzrohr. Mein Sattelstützenauszug wäre dann 28-29cm. 29" ist für mich ja sowas von Neuland.

Bei den ganzen schönen Bildern hier im Thread ist nicht zufällig ein 17" dabei, wegen den Proportionen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (5. Dezember 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Jesses, dich hät ich glatt vergessen. Natürlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nebeljäger schrieb:


> leider nur eine Seitenansicht.....
> 
> auch vom Mittwoch:


Das ist ein 17" 

/Bin auch 180cm und hab ein 18,5er genommen.Schrittlänge bei mir ist ~87cm.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (6. Dezember 2011)

Geiles Rad. Hatte auch erst überlegt...


----------



## ]:-> (6. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!
Das M liegt dann optisch schon an der Grenze, aber ich habe Schritthöhe 85,5 was wohl eher für M spricht.

A propos, die Laufräder im 990er sind ja bleischwer, da sollten locker 300-350g drin sein.


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Dezember 2011)

ja, das ist so, an den lrs sparen sie. Mein 970er wird auch umgebaut, wenn ichs dann mal habe.


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2011)

Die Laufräder am 990er sind gar nicht so schwer: DT 240 Naben (242/228g)und DT 400 Felgen (450g), leider DT Competition Speichen (ca. 400g), wird auf 1730-1780g hinauslaufen: mit Tune-Naben, CX-Rays und einer Crest-Felge käme ich mit einer 142er Nabe auch nicht unter 1500g.
Ich glaube, ein 990er entscheidend leichter zu machen, wird schon teuer (und das Rad kostet schon ein Schei$$ Geld). Ich werde Lenker/Vorbau und Stütze auf Syntace umbauen, da spare ich aber auch nicht mehr als 200g, 
Na hoffentlich kommt bald mal der Container an, mir wurde Januar zugesagt, ich bin schon ganz zappelig


----------



## ]:-> (6. Dezember 2011)

Meinst du, dass der LRS so "leicht" ist? Der 1550 Tricon29  mit 15mm/X12 wird ja schon von DT mit 1815g angegeben und ich dachte da sind Aerolite drin. Aber warten wir mal auf die Bike, die diese Woche erscheint, da ist das 990er im Test und zumindest wiegen sollten die Jungs ja können.


----------



## Jako (6. Dezember 2011)

das vertex an die 9 kg zu bekommen ist schon eine aufgabe! mein highball wiegt 10,1 allerdings mit 2.25er NN! 2.1er 500g reifen kommen mir nicht auf ein hardtail, das sind also schon mal fast 400g mehr..... um 400g bei den laufrädern zu sparen muß man schon sehr tief in die tasche greifen..... 2x 10fach kommt für mich auch nicht in frage - das wären nochmal ca. 200g..... gruß jako. (auf meinem highball ist ein 120g sattel, carbon easton lenker ritchey moosgummi griffe und eine 180/160 R1 bremse)


----------



## peterbe (6. Dezember 2011)

Jako schrieb:


> das vertex an die 9 kg zu bekommen ist schon eine aufgabe! mein highball wiegt 10,1 allerdings mit 2.25er NN! 2.1er 500g reifen kommen mir nicht auf ein hardtail, das sind also schon mal fast 400g mehr..... um 400g bei den laufrädern zu sparen muß man schon sehr tief in die tasche greifen..... 2x 10fach kommt für mich auch nicht in frage - das wären nochmal ca. 200g..... gruß jako. (auf meinem highball ist ein 120g sattel, carbon easton lenker ritchey moosgummi griffe und eine 180/160 R1 bremse)



Ich seh es im Prinzip so wie du: wenn ich bei 10kg bleibe und dafür vernünftige Reifen fahre, werde ich wohl zufrieden sein.


----------



## na!To (6. Dezember 2011)

]:->;8991538 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke für die Bilder!
> Das M liegt dann optisch schon an der Grenze, aber ich habe Schritthöhe 85,5 was wohl eher für M spricht.
> 
> A propos, die Laufräder im 990er sind ja bleischwer, da sollten locker 300-350g drin sein.


Also ich brauch für meins (18,5er) definitiv ne 400er Stütze.



peterbe schrieb:


> Die Laufräder am 990er sind gar nicht so schwer: DT 240 Naben (242/228g)und DT 400 Felgen (450g), leider DT Competition Speichen (ca. 400g), wird auf 1730-1780g hinauslaufen: mit Tune-Naben, CX-Rays und einer Crest-Felge käme ich mit einer 142er Nabe auch nicht unter 1500g.
> Ich glaube, ein 990er entscheidend leichter zu machen, wird schon teuer (und das Rad kostet schon ein Schei$$ Geld). Ich werde Lenker/Vorbau und Stütze auf Syntace umbauen, da spare ich aber auch nicht mehr als 200g,
> Na hoffentlich kommt bald mal der Container an, mir wurde Januar zugesagt, ich bin schon ganz zappelig


Word. Und die Gewichte passen. Laut DT Speichencalculator.
Der 1550 Trikon ist, vergleichsweise, Sack schwer und hat diese unsäglichen Spezialspeichen. Ein Grund wieso ich kein Sponsoring Bike nehme für 2012.



			
				]:->;8992220 schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du, dass der LRS so "leicht" ist? Der 1550 Tricon29  mit 15mm/X12 wird ja schon von DT mit 1815g angegeben und ich dachte da sind Aerolite drin. Aber warten wir mal auf die Bike, die diese Woche erscheint, da ist das 990er im Test und zumindest wiegen sollten die Jungs ja können.


Die Vertex 990 sollen am 21.12. bei Bikeaction eintreffen. Mir wurde nach viel bitte bitte gesagt es ist bis zum 24.12. bei mir...

_... Daumen drückende Grüße_


----------



## ]:-> (6. Dezember 2011)

> Also ich brauch für meins (18,5er) definitiv ne 400er Stütze.


Glaub' ich dir. Du solltest einen Stützenauszug um 74,5cm haben also die Stürze rund 28cm aus dem Rahmen schauen. 
Bei mir beim M Rahmen käme ich auf 29cm. Wenn, dann würde ich auf eine 410er Thomson Elite setzen. 

Ich schaue mir das ganze wahrscheinlich doch erstmal einen Sommer lang an und fahre erstmal ausführlich Probe, weil es bei mir gar so sehr an der Grenze liegt.


> Die Vertex 990 sollen am 21.12. bei Bikeaction eintreffen. Mir wurde nach viel bitte bitte gesagt es ist bis zum 24.12. bei mir...


Ich drücke die Daumen und freue mich auf Bilder 

p.s. fährst du dann einen 90er Vorbau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (7. Dezember 2011)

Stütze kommt bei mir, wohl oder übel, ne RaceFace Next SL rein.

Vorbau wird ein 90er RaceFace Turbine. Damit sollte ich eine halbwegs gleiche Sitzposition wie auf meinem 18" Element mit 120mm Vorbau haben. Ist aber alles Gewöhnungssache.

Nur beim Lenker steh ich vor nehm kleineren Problem. RaceFace macht keine Flatbars aus Carbon mit mehr als 585mm. Und der Turbine ist mir zu schwer.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2011)

Da sag ich nur salsa promoto carbon. Den gibts noch als 25,4er und 660mm breite.

Das ist dann meine wahl für mein 970er projekt. Dazu versuch ich mal einen f99. Mal schauen wie dann das lenkverhalten ist. Sollte aber für marathons schon gehen.

lrs kommt bei mir criss king naben mit ztr crest felge und dt speichen.

Syntace stütze und speedy hab ich auch schon bereit. stützenklemme gibts ne salsa.

Pedalen gibts schneebesen SL.

natürlich fahre ich das ganze dann tubless.

denke und hoffe, dass es dann so bei 9,5 kg sein wird...bin aber mit 9,7 auch zufrieden.

Hab gesehen, dass meins eben erst im februar da sein sollte. Spätestens ende märz brauch ichs dann. Und april gehts ins südtirol ins trainingslager zu matze 3 tage sonne und trails geniessen mit freundin.


----------



## na!To (7. Dezember 2011)

Keine Chance, auf nehm 29er fahr ich kein 25,4 mehr. Hab bei meinem Element schon nen erheblichen Vorteil bemerkt durch 31,8.

Lenker wird wohl n NEXT SL Lowriser, mal sehen.


----------



## peterbe (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin auch Jahre einen Syntace Vector 25,4 mit 630mm und F99 Vorbau gefahren und fände das immer sehr beweglich. Die Stabilität eines Vector 31,8 mit einem F109 möchte ich nicht mehr missen, auch nicht die Breite von 680 auf dem Hardtail und 740 auf dem Fully.


----------



## ]:-> (8. Dezember 2011)

So,
in der Bike 01/12 ist das 990er also nun drin. 
Rahmengröße 18,5", 9,6kg ohne Pedale, allerdings mit Milch in den Reifen, was wohl eher nicht Serie ist. Rahmen ca.1150 (sorry, habe die letzten Gramm gerade nicht im Kopf).
Die Sid XX scheint echt ne gute Wahl für 29er zu sein, alles andere ist dann das typische Test-Blabla.


----------



## na!To (8. Dezember 2011)

Danke dir für die Info!

Klingt schonmal gut. Und etwas Luft nach unten ist ja immer.


----------



## ]:-> (9. Dezember 2011)

So, jetzt sitz ich davor,
also STW: 92,2
absolut: 106,8N/°
Damit der steifste Rahmen im Test, wobei alle im grünen Bereich liegen.

Rahmen 1158g (L)
Laufräder mit Ikon (also Serie, aber Milch): 3704g incl. 11-36 und SSP
Die Sid wie schon im Gabeltest mit 1688 incl. Lockout imho voll im grünen Bereich.

Denke mit dem Rad kann man im 29er Bereich wirklich nix falsch machen. Der LRS muss ja Blei sein: Ikon: 570g, Kassette 300g, Achse 70g, Milch 120g, dann wiegt das Ding ja 2050g oder übersehe ich was? Mit einem gebauten (teuren) 1500g LRS und leichten Pedalen kommt man problemlos auf 9,5kg.


----------



## na!To (9. Dezember 2011)

So schwer ist der LRS nicht.

DT 240s/15mm:           135g
DT 240s/142mm:          242g
DT Competition (x64):   382g
DT XR400 29 (x2):        900g
Nippel:                         23g
___________________________
                               1682g

Dazu kämen dann eben noch die Steckachsen mit je ~70g


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Dezember 2011)

Für welche Gabellänge ist die Geo beim 15.5" ausgelegt? 80mm?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (10. Dezember 2011)

normal doch auch 100mm


----------



## na!To (13. Dezember 2011)

Es hat begonnen 

2012 RaceFace Turbine, 175mm, 26/40, 724g (laut Küchenwage)


----------



## peterbe (13. Dezember 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Es hat begonnen
> 
> 2012 RaceFace Turbine, 175mm, 26/40, 724g (laut Küchenwage)



Meine Lieblingskurbel! Wie machst du das mit dem Lager? drückst du das BB92 SRam raus und presst ein neues Shimano/Race-Face-kompatibles rein?
Geht das ohne Problem mit einem Kohle-Rahmen?


----------



## na!To (13. Dezember 2011)

Jo. Das von SRAM wird rausgeschlagen, Shimano kommt rein. Funktioniert bei Carbon Rahmen genauso wie bei Alu, da gibts keine Probleme. Das verbaute Lager ist ja auch irgendwann mal hienüber.

/zum Jahreswechsel werd ich dann die X.0 26/39 Kurbel, sowie die Easton Anbauteile verkaufen... nur mal so als Vorankündigung...


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2011)

verda***t da bist du wieder mal schneller als wir.

Hab letztes wochenende von meinem shophändler gehört, dass ev. meines am 19. Dez eintrifft. Nicht gesichert aber mal schaun.

GWeisse teile warten ja auch schon bei mir zu hause auf den umbau.

Schöne kurbel, gefällt mir auch immer wieder.

weitermachen und bilder her...


----------



## na!To (13. Dezember 2011)

Na wen du auch schon Teile bei dir hast, sind wir vermutlich gleich "weit".
Meins kommt ja erst nächste Woche. Pünktlich zum _Fest_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Dezember 2011)

na dann freuen wir uns doch auf unsre bikes und die weihnachten
Da könnte ja noch einiges gehen in diesem fred hier.


----------



## na!To (27. Dezember 2011)

Es ist da 








*Viel mehr Fotos*

Die 3km kurze Heimfahrt hat unheimlich viel Spass gemacht. Und ich kann jetzt schon sagen das ich mich auf dem Bike sehr wohl fühle. Es ist wendig und die Sattel/Sitzposition ist eher einem 26er ähnlich. Allerdings sammelt der Ikon echt jedes kleine Steinchen ein... zum Glück ist das Unterrohr abgeklebt 
Oh man wie ich mich auf Morgen freue 

things need to be done:
- Latex Schläuche
- Conti X-King
- Schaumstoffgriffe
- Gabel kürzen

/achso, @Gewicht:
So wie auf den Fotos zusehen 10,1kg. Die RaceFace Teile haben noch mal knapp 50g mehr gemacht.


----------



## Notbremse (27. Dezember 2011)

Hi...wirklich sehr schön.  Habe heute mein 970er erhalten. Habe jedoch krankheitsbedingt nur wenige Meter fahren können.  Ich bin von der Geometrie wirklich angenehm überrascht. Freue mich auf´s Frühjahr wenn ich wieder richtig fahren kann.  Eines steht jetzt schon fest, der Laufradsatz wird erneuert. Mit knapp 2kg viel zu schwer. 

Gruss
Notbremse


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> Es ist da
> 
> 
> 
> ...



......
- Dekor Reifen zur Felge ausrichten, oder besser Felgen entlabeln.
- Schwarze-weisse Decals für die Gabel besorgen
- Flaschenhalter.. ..ähm..ja...   
- nach Findung der richtigen Sitzposition den Gabelschaft kürzen oder anders montieren( Spacer,etc...)
- das bildhübsche Rad pfleglich behandeln und auf dem Kurs auch mal hart rannehmen!!    

Tolles Bike!  

Ich habe lange überlegt ob ein Speci oder auch das Rocky, aber _das Warten_ hat mir die Wahl abgenommen.
Außerdem waren bei dem Rocky die Konditionen etwas schlechter.


----------



## na!To (28. Dezember 2011)

- Flaschenhalter ist silber, wie das X.O Zeugs, passt.
- MAXXIS Schriftzüge sind zum 180° Ventil ausgerichtet, Felgenlabel passen nicht...
- ...und die kommen nicht runter.
- Gabeldecals sind Zweitrangig, das ganze Rad wird ab morgen braun sein 
- zum Gabelschaft wurde alles gesagt
- der Rahemngrößen Aufkleber muss auch noch weg... 



ja die Wartezeit war etwas länger, aber für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Das Nichtwarten für dich hoffentlich auch


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2011)

na!To schrieb:


> ja die Wartezeit war etwas länger, aber für mich hat es sich gelohnt. Das Nichtwarten für dich hoffentlich auch



Jup, na klar! 

Letztendlich wäre es aber egal gewesen, denn das Speci bin ich bis heute noch nicht einmal gefahren. Wollte es nicht einsudeln, dann liegt hier ´ne Menge Streusalz und außerdem sind diverse Teile erstmal getauscht worden.
Preislich wäre es eigentlich auch egal gewesen, da durch meine Schwester nur knapp über dem EK. 
Und aus technischer Sicht sind beide Räder auf hohem Niveau.

Morgen wollen wir aber Bilder von der braunen Gabel sehen..!!  

Gruss


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Dezember 2011)

ja die Wartezeit war etwas länger, aber für mich hat es sich gelohnt.

Du sack!!!
Hab noch keine nachricht von meinem 970er erhalten.

Einige teile warten hier schon seit längerem...

Darum hab ich mir ja auch schon ein stahl toad 29er geleistet...


----------



## na!To (28. Dezember 2011)

Na dann drück ich dir doch mal die Daumen, das das bald klappt

Heute die erste halbwegs gemütliche Runde gedreht. Die Sitzposition ist schonmal nicht falsch und es fährt sich echt fast wie ein 26er. Bergauf, Bergab sowie auf der (mittleweile ehemaligen) WC Strecke in meinem "Garten".

"Leider" mit keiner Rundum Schlammpackung, war dann wohl dioch zu trocken die letzten Tage.





@Notbremse
Gute Besserung!


----------



## spatzel (30. Dezember 2011)

Und?wie isses so MIT LenkerLockout? cooles Teilchen,Willkommen im Club!


----------



## na!To (31. Dezember 2011)

Awesome, just awesome! 

Xlock hab ich bisher nicht gebraucht.

Lass uns die Tage mal zusammen durch den Regen fahrn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (12. Januar 2012)

mein 970er ist im laden angekommen. Mein kollege hats schon ausgepackt und aufgestellt. Supi, und ich bin unterwegs am arbeiten. Morgen abend werd ich in den händen halten

Danach werden aber noch umbauarbeiten anstehen. Bald gibts fotos...freu


----------



## na!To (12. Januar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> mein 970er ist im laden angekommen. Mein kollege hats schon ausgepackt und aufgestellt. Supi, und ich bin unterwegs am arbeiten. Morgen abend werd ich in den händen halten
> 
> Danach werden aber noch umbauarbeiten anstehen. Bald gibts fotos...freu



 Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## teamscarpa (13. Januar 2012)

Hat der Rahmen nun unter 1000g oder wie in der Bike definitiv mehr.
MFG


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)

keine ahnung...hab den rahmen ned einzeln geordert. Denke aber ev bischen mehr. Heute das erste mal bei meinem neuen vertex gewesen

Meine erste amtshandlung noch im laden meines kollegen...tausch der stütze und sattel. 

Im moment nur ein schnell schnell foto. Sorry für die schlecht quali.

Da wird aber noch einiges umgebaut und dann kommen die richtigen bilder.

Das gewicht ohne pedalen hat mich pers. enttäuscht. 10,6?kg. Nach dem tausch von sattel und stütze dazu sind pedalen eggbeater sl drangekommen 10,49kg. Beim LRS spar ich ca 500-600g. ICh denke mal am schluss bin ich echt mit 9,5kg zufrieden. Wird aber knapp.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. Januar 2012)

Uuuuuh, willste echt was mit Blau machen!? Ich weiss nicht... 

Mal kurz für mich..., was ist jetzt genau der Unterschied zwischen deinem Rahmen und dem von _na!To_? 

Sonst sehr schön!


----------



## peterbe (13. Januar 2012)

@Doc
magst du mir mal die Größe deines Bikes sagen? Ich denke L, oder? und dann würde ich gerne die exakte Länge des Sattelrohrs haben und das Maß Sattelhöhe-Sattelstütze.
Ich bekomme mein XL ich den nächsten Wochen und ich weiß garnicht, ob ich mit einer 400mm Sattelstütze hinkomme, die ich aber schon im Keller liegen habe...

Danke, Peter


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)

ja ja, das wird ned so laut mit blau. King naben, stütze, pedalen und ev noch die ah"ä"d kappe in blau von king. der rest bleibt dunkel gehalten. Vielleicht dann noch eine QR15 spannachse von tune.

Ansonsten kommt wie immer ein salsa promoto lenker, syntace f99,die komplette XO schaltgruppe von meinem giesi mit noir kurbel (3x9)und ESI griffe in blau.
Felgen werden eventuell dann noch bischen gecleant.

Mein kollege macht das ganze in mango elox aber ohne die stütze.

Der rahmen ist der selbe...nur die lackierung ist anders.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2012)

grösse ist L/18,5".

ICh hab jetzt auch die tune in lang glaub ist 420mm. Hab da noch einiges im sattelrohr. Meine schrittlänge liegt so ca bei 88-89cm. Meine grösse ist 186cm.

Bin morgen nochmals im laden und versuch für dich alles zu messen.
Habs im laden gelassen.


----------



## peterbe (13. Januar 2012)

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

so, es ist endllich fertig. Mein neues renngerät fürs 2012.
Gewicht: 9,62kg mit den schweren ikons und der XT kassette. Die leichten ikons und ne XTR kassette sind schon bereit.
Die roten kettenblattschrauben weichen noch schwarzen.

Habe verschiedene ausführungen...

1. Alles in blau









2. Mit weissen griffen





3. Mit schwarzer stütze und weissen griffen





Ich hab mich für die version mit weissen griffen und blauer stütze entschieden

Leider ist mit fahren im moment nichts. Zu viel schnee bei uns.

Werde es aber bei gelegenheit schon testen. Vorbau wird noch gegen einen superforce getauscht, da der f99 mit dem 660er lenker zu weich ist.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

Grüß´ dich! 

Version 3 ohne Felgendecals !!


----------



## [email protected] (4. Februar 2012)

Version 3 gehört in eine pornicious Gallery.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

verflucht...jetzt habt ihr mach dann soweit, dass ich die stütze wechsle

Na dann wäre doch mal einer neuer fred fällig...der porniciös-fred


----------



## taunusteufel78 (4. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> verflucht...jetzt habt ihr mach dann soweit, dass ich die stütze wechsle


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Februar 2012)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


>



ach nö doch nicht...bleibt blau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnezler (8. Februar 2012)

ich find die blaue Stütze gibt dem Rad einfach das gewisse etwas 

gibts eigentlich auch den rahmen einzeln? Das ist bis jetzt der erste 29" Rahmen der mir gefällt und Ende Jahr ist mein Ghostrahmen am Ende...  Aber so ein Vertex mit Lefty und 1x10 mit den kommenden XX Gripshift könnte was sein!


----------



## Notbremse (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo ..

Ja den Rahmen dürfte es auch einzeln geben. Kostenpunkt, soweit ich mich erinnere, knapp 2000 EUR.  

Gruß
Notbremse


----------



## MTsports (9. Februar 2012)

@ Onkelchen
irgendwie haben wir den gleichen Geschmack   alle Jahre wieder

hier mein Vertex 990 18,5"

original aus dem Karton:









nach dem Tuning:





auf der ersten Tour:





Fazit:
endlich ein 29er, welches auch im Singletrail gefahren werden kann! Das warten hat und wird sich lohnen für die, die noch warten!


----------



## na!To (9. Februar 2012)

Schickes 990 
Von 9,3kg träume ich ja auch noch. Aber die Saison wird das wohl nichts mehr.

Was hast du an tuning betrieben?


----------



## schnezler (9. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mir heute das 990 mal im Laden angeschaut, schon ein Klasse Teil. Der Rahmen in M war sogar auch da. Verhandlungsbereit war der HÃ¤ndler auch, nur der Geldbeutel hat sich geweigert so viel Geld auszu spucken. Aber falls ich auf ein 29" umsteigen werde steht fest welcher Rahmen es wird auch wenn der Rahmen mit 2000â¬ echt sehr teuer ist und sich das 970 fÃ¼r 3200â¬ beim ausschlachten auch kaum lohnt.
Ich werd also morgen erst mal Lotto spielen gehn, dann wÃ¤re so ein Rad in Reichweite 

So noch eine Frage an die GlÃ¼cklichen Vertex Besitzer: Wie viel Platz ist da noch zwischen Kurbel und Rahmen? KÃ¶nnte eine 156er XX Kurbel passen?
(TrÃ¤umen darf man ja )


----------



## na!To (9. Februar 2012)

@Platz an der Kurbel:





Und der Preis geht, für mich zumindest, i.O. Ich würde Rocky eher mit Ferrari als mit Opel vergleichen.


----------



## MTsports (12. Februar 2012)

Hi na!To,

habe momentan nur die schweren XO Parts gegen XTR und Hope getauscht, ein Race Face NEXT Kurbel verbaut, sowie meinen Arbeitssitzplatz etwas erleichtert  
Folgen wird noch die Lenkzentrale und die Laufräder, sollte dann noch nicht die 8 vor dem , stehen wir noch mal etwas mit dem Sitzplatz gemacht.
Das aktuelle Gewicht mit Winterbereifung liegt übrigen bei 9,53kg 





na!To schrieb:


> Schickes 990
> Von 9,3kg träume ich ja auch noch. Aber die Saison wird das wohl nichts mehr.
> 
> Was hast du an tuning betrieben?






@Onkelchen  
das blau gefällt mir übrigens sehr, sehr gut! Hätte Dir evtl. noch eine kleine optische Option: " blaue R1 " (Farbton wie deine Chris King Naben)
bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## peterbe (20. Februar 2012)

Heute ist endlich ein Paket angekommen, schnell ausgepackt, an die Waage gehängt: in 20,5'' 9,85 kg


----------



## na!To (21. Februar 2012)

In der Rahmengröße, und den Proportionen, sieht das Bike schon fast wieder wie ein Standard 26er aus 

Und die 9,85kg bei der Größe, ohne Pedale, lassen mich mal wieder darüber nachdenken wieso meines in diesem Serienzustand 10,05kg gewogen hat...


----------



## spatzel (21. Februar 2012)

.........das sind die Goldinlays,die du als Sonderausstattung wolltest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (26. Februar 2012)

Nun hab ich meins bekommen und zeige euch die erste Ausbaustufe


----------



## onkel_doc (2. März 2012)

muss auch mal wieder was hier reinstellen...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. März 2012)

und noch eins von heute...bin ich hier der einzige????


----------



## urli (6. März 2012)

ich habe gehört, dass der vertex 29" carbon rahmen die ösen für einen ev. gepäckträger im rahmen integriert hat. kann das jemand von euch bestätigen bzw. dementieren? danke


----------



## peterbe (6. März 2012)

Hallo Urli,

der Carbon-Rahmen hat keine Ösen (dafür wäre er auch zu leicht...), es ist der Vertex Alu-29er Rahmen, der Ösen für einen Gepäckträger hat. (habe ich ausgiebig genutzt...)
Grüße, Peter


----------



## na!To (10. März 2012)

Vielleicht ist es von Interesse:

Hab vorhin das Vorderrad meines 990 RSL um 140g erleichtert. Knapp 50g über DT Revolution Speichen, 40g durch das weglassen des Tubeless Felgenbandes (wurde durch das leichte Schwalbe Gewebeband ersetzt) und Satte 50g am Schlauch. Verbaut war ein Standard 29er Taiwan Schlauch, jetzt hab ich nen 26" Latex Schlauch eingebaut. Funktioniert 1a.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. März 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> und noch eins von heute...bin ich hier der einzige????


----------



## phauser (10. April 2012)

moin moin...

so, jetzt poste ich auch mal ein pic von meinem... jungfernfahrt ist nun auch schon durch... 

aber wie sagt man so schön; es gibt immer was zu tun!  hat noch einiges zu optimieren bei meinem...







gruss uss dr CH 
phauser


----------



## onkel_doc (10. April 2012)

schös vertex...und us welem landesteil????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phauser (11. April 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schös vertex...und us welem landesteil????



Dangge dangge! uss'em Baselbiet!  und Du?


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2012)

usem schöne mittelland...Nidwalde...


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2012)

da muss mal wieder was rein

Riva 2012


----------



## na!To (2. Mai 2012)

...die Stelle kenn ich!


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2012)

hopla, da hats dich aber deftig hingelegt...

Ist dein foto von diesem jahr???


----------



## na!To (3. Mai 2012)

Foto ist von letztem Sonntag, ja.

Und nein, es hat mich nicht hingelegt. (so langsam werde ich Müde das zu erzählen  ): Am ersten Anstieg bin ich wohl etwas zu dicht an einem Busch mit Dornen vorbei gefahren. Bemerkt hab ich das rote Bein dann an der ersten Verpflegungstelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (3. Mai 2012)

ah ok, ne nette dame die auch von euch war/ist hat uns im ziel nach unsren rocky t-shirts gefragt. Wo wir die dinger her haben.

könnte da vermitteln

es ging echt gut mit dem 29er. Mein erstes rennen dieses jahr war ein erfolg!!

Bis zum nächsten...eventuell in solothurn mein erstes CC rennen.

Möchte mal erfahren wie da abgeht auch wenn ich da vielleicht abloose...hi hi hi


----------



## na!To (3. Mai 2012)

Das 29er war auf der Strecke echt genial. Hätte das alles ungern mit einem 26er gefahren. Gerade bei den vielen losen Steinen bzw. Geröll konnte man so richtig schön drüber bolzen, bergauf, wie bergab 

Hatte mich 1km vor der Weggabelung noch spontan für die 86km entschieden. Meine Beine haben mich dafür gehasst  Lief aber ganz gut.


----------



## phauser (4. Mai 2012)

@ both! Gratulation zum gefahren Rennen!! Ihr verdient mein Respekt! 

@ na!To, wo findet man eigentlich Dein Outfit? Sprich das neue Rocky-Craft-Jersey? Suche verzweiflet, finde es aber nicht. :-(


----------



## na!To (4. Mai 2012)

phauser schrieb:


> @ both! Gratulation zum gefahren Rennen!! Ihr verdient mein Respekt!
> 
> @ na!To, wo findet man eigentlich Dein Outfit? Sprich das neue Rocky-Craft-Jersey? Suche verzweiflet, finde es aber nicht. :-(



Danke

Ab und an sind welche bei ebay, ansonsten gibts die nur bei Rocky Händlern zu kaufen.


----------



## phauser (4. Mai 2012)

Na dann muss es ja grundsätzlich mein Rocky-Händler bestellen können, oder? Tzzz... der hat "angeblich" nur die "Alten"
trotzdem, besten Dank für Deine Info!


----------



## phauser (4. Mai 2012)

Tatsächlich, gem. meinem Rocky-Händler ist das neue Team-Jersey in der Schweiz nicht erhältlich... 

wir werden mal wieder gedisst... 

Kennt jemand einen guten Rocky-Händler im Badischen Raum?


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2012)

ich hab meinen sehrguten rockyhändler 10min von mir...der kann eigentlich "fast" alles bestellen, da er auch einen guten draht nach kanada hat

sorry jungs, dafür gibt es das trikot von mir nicht in deutschland...glaube ich


----------



## na!To (4. Mai 2012)

Naja, das Trikot was in juckt ist das aktuelle Craft-Rocky Jersey, die gibts halt nur in Dland.


----------



## na!To (7. Mai 2012)

Langeweile...


----------



## phauser (11. Mai 2012)

Ja wenn das so ist, auch langeweile... 

Mein leicht beschmutzes Bike nach dem Rennen mit angenehmen 14kg!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (11. Mai 2012)

Steht ihm aber!


----------



## peterbe (12. Mai 2012)

Und hier mal mein Vertex in der gegenwärtigen Aufbaustufe, mit den neuen Laufrädern (Tune King/Kong, Arch EX und Sapiem Messerspeichen, 1530g) liegt es als robuster Aufbau bei 9,35kg. Wird auf dem Trail genutzt, Rennen fahre ich nicht.


----------



## phauser (14. Mai 2012)

na!To schrieb:


> Steht ihm aber!



stimmt...  sieht wenigstens gebraucht aus...


----------



## na!To (14. Mai 2012)

Gnah, ich muss meines immer vor Rennen putzen ...


----------



## Marc_12345 (4. Juli 2012)

werde die Tage auch mal ein Bild von meinem neuen posten. Ich verkaufe erst mal den Race Face Lenker, der war mir zu schmal:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Race-Face-NE...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item231f34b3c3


----------



## rammstahl (25. August 2012)

Hallo,

ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich das vertex 970 2013er bestellen werde,
nur irgendwie habe ich noch ein wenig Bedenken wegen des Carbon-
rahmens.
Ich bin bis jetzt Alurahmen gefahren. Sind meine Bedenken begründet?
Wäre schön ein paar Meinungen von Euch zu bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## RealSteel (26. August 2012)

Ich arbeite gerade am Kauf eines 990er Vertex und bin mir mit der Größe nicht ganz sicher.
Bei den älteren Rocky´s hatte ich immer 17,5-18".
Ich bin 1,76m groß und denke da reicht auf jeden Fall der 17", oder?
Desweiteren dürft Ihr mir auch gerne mitteilen, wo gerade noch eins im Laden hängt! 

Danke! 

Nachtrag: Meine Schrittlänge ist 83cm!


----------



## na!To (26. August 2012)

rammstahl schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich das vertex 970 2013er bestellen werde,
> nur irgendwie habe ich noch ein wenig Bedenken wegen des Carbon-
> ...



Mach dir wegen Stabilität und Haltbarkeit mal keine Sorgen. Das Teil ist zum biken gedacht, da bricht dir nicht gleich was weg. Carbon hat einen höheren, elastisch verformbaren Bereich als Alu.



RealSteel schrieb:


> Ich arbeite gerade am Kauf eines 990er Vertex und bin mir mit der Größe nicht ganz sicher.
> Bei den älteren Rocky´s hatte ich immer 17,5-18".
> Ich bin 1,76m groß und denke da reicht auf jeden Fall der 17", oder?
> Desweiteren dürft Ihr mir auch gerne mitteilen, wo gerade noch eins im Laden hängt!
> ...


Was ist deine Schrittlänge? Bin selbst 1,80 und fahre 18,5". Die 400er Stütze ist schon ein gutes Stück rausgezogen:


----------



## RealSteel (26. August 2012)

Meine Schrittlänge habe ich vorhin nachgetragen! (83cm)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (27. August 2012)

ich fahr das 970er 2012 vertex mit schritlänge 88 und 186cm grösse in 18,5". Fährt sich super und ne 40er stütze reicht aus.

Guter entscheid ein rocky zu kaufen


----------



## RealSteel (27. August 2012)

Danke für Eure Infos!
Dann sollte ich mit 5cm weniger Schrittlänge besser das 17" nehmen!
Wobei ich aber nun doch heute erstmal beim Element Team RSL schaue ....


----------



## Marc_12345 (27. August 2012)

Hallo Peter,

nimm auf jeden Fall den 17" Rahmen. Ich bin 177cm groß und habe auch eine Schrittlänge von 83cm und fahre das Rad auch in 17".

Und zur Frage nach der Haltbarkeit: Ich fahre schon seit vielen Jahren Carbon Rahmen und bin auch nicht zimperlich im Umgang mit dem Material. Ich hatte noch nie ein Problem. Allerdings bin ich sicher, dass so ein Rahmen hin ist wenn der Rahmen mal ordentlich auf einem Felsen landet. Aber auch ein konfisziertes Alurohr überlebt einen solchen Sturz in den meisten Fällen wohl nicht.
Die Vorteile von Carbon überwiegen meines Erachtens deutlich.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Marc_12345 (5. September 2012)




----------



## biketunE (6. September 2012)

Es ist kein Verkaufsthread.. ich mÃ¶chte aber, dass mein Vertex 970 in gute HÃ¤nde gelangt.

Rocky Mountain Vertex 970 29", Gr. L, MJ2012, neuwertig (2 Ausfahrten), keine Kratzer etc., Rahmen mit 3M Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt.
Preis: 2.300â¬ inkl. Rechnung

Muss es leider verkaufen.


----------



## Warriv (12. Oktober 2012)

Falls hier noch ein paar rsl-Besitzer reinschaun ... mag vielleicht jemand mir (und damit eventuell auch Anderen) helfen und seine Langzeiterfahrungen zu Fahrverhalten und -position zum Besten geben?

das leidliche Problem passende Rahmenlänge:
Ich messe wie einige hier ca. 177cm bei ebenso schon genannter Schrittlänge von rund 83cm, von der Tretlagerachse bis Satteloberkante sind es bei mir in etwa 74cm.
Mangels Probefahrtmöglichkeit stehe ich, vor allem ob der RTC-Geo mit dem kürzerem Oberrohr, ziemlich unsicher vor einem Kauf eines 970er Medium (das Herz schreit "jaa", aber die Zweifel bleiben).

Das Bike von Marc_12345 gefällt mir da sehr gut, die Proportionen wirken auf mich angesichts des Stützenauszugs und der Lenkerposition (ist da ein 100er Vorbau montiert?) noch stimmig, andererseits saß ich z.B. auf einem Stumpjumper Comp Alu-Hardtail mit ziemlich identischer OR-Länge (590mm bei 90mm Vorbaulänge) auf Dauer doch ziemlich aufrecht und hart.
Ansonsten unterscheiden sich die Geometrien ja schon, v. a. die Tretlagerabsenkung ist bei Specialized mit 63-64 mm wohl wesentlich größer (Rocky 56 mm). 

Mein alter 26er Titan-Rahmen misst horizontal, bei ähnlich kurzem Sitzrohr, sogar noch 2-3mm mehr OR-Länge, dazu noch ein 120er VB mit wohl + 5-7 Grad).
Ich liebe kleine, komfortable Rahmen mit steil abfallenden OR (die 400er Next Sl liegt schon bereit) bei spielerischem Handling und etwas aufrechter darf die Sitzposition dann schon werden, aber wird das Ganze nicht gar zu kurz (für laaange Touren)?

Für Meinungen und Hinweise oder weitere tolle Bilder wäre ich sehr dankbar -  und Sorry ob der Unmenge Text und der Anzahl an Klammeraffen.

IndianSummerliche Grüße,
luke


 @MTsports
ist dein gepostetes 990er nicht eher ein 17"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahr den 18,5" zoll rahmen. Bin 186cm gross und hab so ca 89er SL.

Kannst ja mal die bilder in meinem album anschaun.

Vorbau fahr ich nen 75er...bei 660er lenkerbreite.

Das ike ist top und wendig wie ein 26er.





und so sitz ich drauf...


----------



## RaceAlex (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich bin seit ein paar Wochen stolzer Besitzer eines RM Vertex 2012.
Nun stehen übeer den Winter einige Umbaumaßnahmen an. Ich würde gern einen neuen Steuersatz (Acros Block Lock) verbauen, da der Lenker dem Oberrohr sehr nahe kommt.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Steuersatz?
Über Antworten würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## na!To (24. Oktober 2012)

Soweit ich das sehe, kannst du den Steuersatz nicht verbauen. Du hast am Vertex RSL Rahmen einen voll integrierten Steuersatz. Bedeutet: keine in den Rahmen eingepresste Lagerschalen.


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Oktober 2012)

schutzfolie hilft da bischen...


----------



## na!To (29. Oktober 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> schutzfolie hilft da bischen...


...hilft mehr als ein bisschen! Ohne Foilie am Oberrohr wäre mein Rahemn wohl schon hin. Hatte da mitte des Jahres nen kleeeeinen Ausrutscher


----------



## spatzel (8. November 2012)

.....der leider nicht auf film gebannt wurde....und soooo klein war der Ausrutscher nicht,kann ich bestätigen,nen Scandium Rahmen hätt da wohl recht alt ausgesehen....aber der Knall war laut!


----------



## na!To (9. November 2012)

Der Knall war echt gut, kenn ich sonst nur von der Schießbahn 

Und mein Vertex Scandium Rahmen wäre definitiv unwiederbringlich dahin gewesen.

Kein Post ohne Bild!




...auf Heimweg nochmal kurz angehalten.


----------



## peterbe (11. November 2012)

Mein Vertex im Winterornat: dicke Schlappen für nasse Wurzeln und rutschige Trails


----------



## RaceAlex (11. November 2012)

Hallo ich bin gerade am rumbasteln an meinem RM Vertex,
da ich zu 1. Mal mit Steckachse arbeite bin ich noch nicht so firm.
Wie kann ich die Aufnahme der Steckachse anpassen, damit der Hebel der Steckachse Richtung Rahmen zeigt.
Wenn ich die Achse genug reindrehe kann ich den Heben nicht mehr umlegen. Ich möchte beim Rahmen nichts zerstören.
Bilder der jetzigen Stellung an der Achse.
Gruß Alex


----------



## na!To (11. November 2012)

RaceAlex schrieb:


> Hallo ich bin gerade am rumbasteln an meinem RM Vertex,
> da ich zu 1. Mal mit Steckachse arbeite bin ich noch nicht so firm.
> Wie kann ich die Aufnahme der Steckachse anpassen, damit der Hebel der Steckachse Richtung Rahmen zeigt.
> Wenn ich die Achse genug reindrehe kann ich den Heben nicht mehr umlegen. Ich möchte beim Rahmen nichts zerstören.
> ...



einfach den Gewindeeinsatz auf der rechten Seite aus dem Rahmen nehmen und eine Rasterung, oder mehr, weiter drehen. Bis es so passt, wie du es haben möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaceAlex (12. November 2012)

habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber wie bekomme ich den Aufsatz raus, habe es mit sanftem Druck versucht, es hat sich nichts bewegt


----------



## na!To (12. November 2012)

RaceAlex schrieb:


> habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber wie bekomme ich den Aufsatz raus, habe es mit sanftem Druck versucht, es hat sich nichts bewegt



Die Steckachse nicht ganz festschrauben, und dann einmal links, auf Hebelseite, mit dem Handballen draufhauen.


----------



## ]:-> (15. November 2012)

Hallo,
sagt mal was sind denn das für LRS in den 2013er Vertex 990? Kann dazu irgendwie nix aus dem normalen Serienprogramm finden. DT Swiss X1.5 mit DT Comp eingespeicht.

Schade dass das 990er bei der Ausstattung gegenüber letzem Modelljahr abgespeckt hat, besonders auch was die einfache  SID RL Remote 29 angeht.


----------



## na!To (16. November 2012)

]:->;10066354 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> sagt mal was sind denn das für LRS in den 2013er Vertex 990? Kann dazu irgendwie nix aus dem normalen Serienprogramm finden. DT Swiss X1.5 mit DT Comp eingespeicht.
> 
> Schade dass das 990er bei der Ausstattung gegenüber letzem Modelljahr abgespeckt hat, besonders auch was die einfache  SID RL Remote 29 angeht.


Das sind DT Spline Laufräder. Und die SID is im Grunde nicht schlechter, bis auf die XX Kartusche gibts da keinen Unterschied. Die XX ist zudem schwerer


----------



## ]:-> (16. November 2012)

Vielen Dank für die Infos, auch wenn diese jetzt nicht soo euphorisch stimmen.

Nachdem es keinen 1.5er gibt, und die Tech Daten vom X1600 passen, handelt es sich bei der Nummerrierung wieder um OEM-"Augenwischerei"?
http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufraeder/Laufraeder-MTB/X-1600-SPLINE-29 1770g 

Die Gabel ist halt anscheinend nur eine Solo-Air, was ich bei der Abstimmung schon als Nachteil zur Dual Air empfinde. Ich will ja nicht einfach, sondern gut abstimmen können.


----------



## Dschenns (17. November 2012)

]:->;10067091 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Infos, auch wenn diese jetzt nicht soo euphorisch stimmen.
> 
> Nachdem es keinen 1.5er gibt, und die Tech Daten vom X1600 passen, handelt es sich bei der Nummerrierung wieder um OEM-"Augenwischerei"?
> http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufraeder/Laufraeder-MTB/X-1600-SPLINE-29 1770g
> ...


----------



## allert (6. Dezember 2012)

Dschenns schrieb:


> ]:->;10067091 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ]:-> (7. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Steffen,

bald habe ich mein Rad auch, dann wird gewogen und gerechnet.

Beim Race-LRS werde ich dann auf NoTubes Felgen + Sapim CX Ray + Dt Naben (oder andere, hauptsache problemlos und einfach zu warten, Gewicht bei Naben ist mir eher zweitrangig) setzen. Das ganze von einem guten Laufradbauer.
Du kannst ja bei deinem Gewicht auch problemlos auf die ganzen leichten Teile zurückgreifen.

Am Element fahre ich seit drei Saisons inc. 2 Transalps einen 1375g ZTR Alpine/CX-Ray/Acros Laufradastz. Vom Laufrad selber war nur einmal nachzentrieren nötig. Nur die Acros Naben haben mit Lagern und Freilauf viel Stress bereitet. 
So in der Art soll dann auch mein 29erLRS aussehen.


----------



## na!To (8. Dezember 2012)

Weil ich grade hier rumliegen habe:

DT 240s CL (QR15/x12) + DT Revolution + NoTubes Crest29
= 1490g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. Da werde ich mal in mich gehen. Muss dann nur noch einen guten LRS-Bauer finden. Habe mein Bike heute geholt.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2012)

bei deinem gewicht...

dt swiss 240, crest, dt revolution...

das passt und hält.

ICh (80kg) fahr chris king, crest, revolution oder den easton ea 90 lrs mit ca 1560g...

muss aber noch testen ob er hält.


----------



## na!To (9. Dezember 2012)

Neuschnee macht Spass


----------



## gorgo (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich überlege von meinem 950er Vertex Rahmen auf ein Carbon Rahmen umzusteigen. Kennt hier wer die Rahmenpreise für RSL Modelle?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

sind rel teuer. glau da um 1700.- euro gehts los...


----------



## na!To (25. Dezember 2012)

gorgo schrieb:


> Ich überlege von meinem 950er Vertex Rahmen auf ein Carbon Rahmen umzusteigen. Kennt hier wer die Rahmenpreise für RSL Modelle?


Gibt nur ein Rahmenkit, Vertex 999RSL für  2199,-

Alternativ mal bei ein paar Händlern nachfragen, vielleicht hat einer noch nen 2012er 990 RSL.
Hier ist auch einer im Bikemarkt:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/20352-rocky-mountain-vertex-990-rsl-rahmen

Ein Freund von mir hat noch einen neuwertigen 970RSL Rahmen in L (18,5") zu verkaufen. Der ist kürzlich aufs Element RSL umgestiegen.

Was für ne Rahmengröße brauchst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gorgo (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr das 950 in 20,5 und das passt sehr gut. Deshalb denke ich, dass 18,5 zu klein sein wird wobei die Geo hat sich ja auch deutlich verändert. Ich werd das bei nem Händler mal austesten.


----------



## msl70 (26. Dezember 2012)

hat jemand gewichtsangaben der neuen modelle vertex 950 (alu) und vertex 950 rsl (carbon)? rahmengrösse m. 
bis auf den rahmen scheinen die beiden modelle fast identisch - nur ist da ein relativ grosser preisunterschied und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob dies auch gerechtfertigt ist...?

danke für eure antworten, gruss fredi


----------



## gorgo (26. Dezember 2012)

msl70 schrieb:


> hat jemand gewichtsangaben der neuen modelle vertex 950 (alu) und vertex 950 rsl (carbon)? rahmengrösse m.
> bis auf den rahmen scheinen die beiden modelle fast identisch - nur ist da ein relativ grosser preisunterschied und da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob dies auch gerechtfertigt ist...?
> 
> danke für eure antworten, gruss fredi



Die Gewichte würden mich auch sehr interessieren.
Gerade der Unterschied vom Alu zum Carbon.


----------



## peterbe (26. Dezember 2012)

Mein Rocky vertex Alu in 22Zoll hatte ein Rahmengewicht von 2050g, mein vertex 990 in 20,5Zoll 1090g. Aber das sind von der Geometrie her zwei völlig unterschiedliche Räder: Das Alu ein bocksteifer schneller Trecker, das Carbon-Vertex ein sehr komfortabeles Racebike, dass auf engen Trail erstaunlich viel Spass macht.
Spaß allerdings machen beide Räder.
Lg, Peter


----------



## na!To (27. Dezember 2012)

peterbe schrieb:


> Mein Rocky vertex Alu in 22Zoll hatte ein Rahmengewicht von 2050g, mein vertex 990 in 20,5Zoll 1090g. Aber das sind von der Geometrie her zwei völlig unterschiedliche Räder: Das Alu ein bocksteifer schneller Trecker, das Carbon-Vertex ein sehr komfortabeles Racebike, dass auf engen Trail erstaunlich viel Spass macht.
> Spaß allerdings machen beide Räder.
> Lg, Peter


Der Aktuelle 2013e Alu Rahmen hat die gleiche Geo wie die Carbon Rahmen.

Vertex 950 wiegt in L (18,5") 12,1kg
Vertex 950 RSL in M (17") bei 11,2kg


----------



## Kooni81 (29. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Dann will ich heute auch mal meinen Rocky Mountain Einstand geben.
Mein neues Vertex 950 RSL, frisch im Laden. Bald gehört es mir 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1280363]
	
[/URL]

Bis auf Schaltung und Bremsen sind die Anbauteile nicht mehr Serie. Erstmal wurde der Sackschwere Inferno LRS getauscht gegen einen BOR LRS von meinem Mechaniker aufgebaut (1315g)
Gabel ist jetzt ne Rock Shox SID XX.
Kurbel, Vorbau, Lenker sind von Aerozine. Sattelstütze kommt von KCNC aus meinem alten Rad. Pedale sind auch schon dran, Marke hab ich jetzt gerade nicht im Kopf. 
Sattel wird noch ein Selle Italia SLR TT. 
Reifen werden noch gegen Schwalbe getauscht.
Momentangewicht 10kg. Laut Mech sol es fertig ca 9,5kg wiegen.

Freu mich wie ein Schnitzel 

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## na!To (31. Dezember 2012)

Na das ist doch mal was  das neue Jahr kann kommen!


----------



## allert (1. Januar 2013)

Bin jetzt zum ersten Mal mein neues Vertex 990 RSL gefahren. Ein Traum. Geht ab wie Schmitt's Katze und ist dennoch komfortabel und wendig. Kein Vergleich zu einem Alu HT.

Das einzige was man an dem Bike verbessern kann ist der LRS. Der geht deutlich leichter!


----------



## urli (7. Januar 2013)

Hat sich am Carbonrahmen zwischen dem 2012er Modell und dem 2013er etwas geändert und wenn ja was? Ich bin ja auf dem Stand Nein. Danke.


----------



## na!To (8. Januar 2013)

urli schrieb:


> Hat sich am Carbonrahmen zwischen dem 2012er Modell und dem 2013er etwas geändert und wenn ja was? Ich bin ja auf dem Stand Nein. Danke.



Nein, da hat sich nichts geändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (9. Januar 2013)

Hallo Kollegen,

habe jetzt ein Angebot für folgenden 29er LRS:

- ZTR Crest
- Tune King/Kong
- Sapim CX Ray

Preis wäre 895 Euro. Was meint Ihr dazu? Einsatzgebiet Marathon mit Singletrails bis zu Transalp, heftige Schotterabfahrten und auch mal leicht verblockte Trails. Ich bin ca. 70Kg schwer, wenn ich mal etwas mehr Gerödel in einem Rucksack dabei habe dann auch mal Gesamtgewicht von 75Kg.

Zuschlagen?

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## na!To (9. Januar 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Hallo Kollegen,
> 
> habe jetzt ein Angebot für folgenden 29er LRS:
> 
> ...


Ist der Standardpreis, von dem her ... 
Leicht, steif und stabil sind sie aber.


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Januar 2013)

das sind sie. Würde aber bischen was günstigeres nehmen...so bei 500.--600.- euro und noch was zum tunen am bike gebrauchen

Der lrs ist sicher was vom besten...wenn die naben halten


----------



## allert (11. Januar 2013)

Danke an Euch beide. Habe jetzt zugeschlagen, nachdem es nochmal einen Nachlass gab. Blaue Naben und Nippel. passend zu den blauen Applikationen an meinem 990 RSL.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## Kooni81 (14. Januar 2013)

Jetzt ist es mein 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1290313]
	
[/URL]


[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1290312]
	
[/URL]

So wie es jetzt da steht wiegt es 9,62kg in Rahmengröße M.

Greetz

Kooni


----------



## na!To (15. Januar 2013)

Hübsch! 

...das Einzige was mir fehlen würde, wäre die 15mm Steckachse an der SID.


----------



## ]:-> (17. Januar 2013)

Ok, nun hab ich auch meinen LRS vom 990er gewogen: VR 899g, HR 1040g.
Irre 

Was gibts über die aktuellen King/Kong zu sagen was die Haltbarkeit betrifft? Nachdem man eine Zeit lang nur schlechtes gehört hat, fuhren die letzte 1-2 Jahre doch ziemlich viele rum. Was hat da eigentlich nicht gehalten?


----------



## na!To (17. Januar 2013)

Das erste was an "kaputt" geht, sind die Nabenlager. Tune ist absoluter Leichtbau, die Lager halten einfach nicht so lange wie bei DT Swiss z.B..
Was man bei der Kong x12 Nabe noch beachten sollte, die passt nur in das Vertex RSL rein, wenn man die rechte Adapterhülse etwas anpasst. Die ist zu dick um so in das Ausfallende/Schaltauge auf der Antriebsseite zu passen.

Das ist ach der Grund wieso ich nie Tune fahren werden. Mein aktueller DT LRS (240s/Revolution/Crest29) wiegt knapp weniger als der King/Kong mit Crest29 und CXRay Speichen eines Freundes. Hält aber länger, und hat das bessere Geräusch


----------



## peterbe (17. Januar 2013)

na!To schrieb:


> Das erste was an "kaputt" geht, sind die Nabenlager. Tune ist absoluter Leichtbau, die Lager halten einfach nicht so lange wie bei DT Swiss z.B..
> Was man bei der Kong x12 Nabe noch beachten sollte, die passt nur in das Vertex RSL rein, wenn man die rechte Adapterhülse etwas anpasst. Die ist zu dick um so in das Ausfallende/Schaltauge auf der Antriebsseite zu passen.
> 
> Ich fahre seit jahren Kong-Naben und bei mir sind die Lager noch einbandfrei. Allerdings hatte ich auch das Problem mit der Endhülse, die nicht mehr in die Führung im Vertex-Rahmen passte, allerdings ist das ein Leichtbau-User-to-stupid-Problem, da der X12-Schnellspanner nicht so fest angezogen werden darf, wie man es gerne möchte: das komprimiert den kleinen Wulst am Ende der sehr leichten Alu-Hülse und passt dann nicht mehr in die Rahmenführung. Feilen nützt zwar, schafft aber eine kleine nicht mehr Planheit der Hülse, die Nabe kann dann unter Last anfangen zu knartschen. Ich habe eine neue Hülse eingebaut und spanne den Spanner nur noch leicht an. Hält trotzdem.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kooni81 (17. Januar 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> na!To schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Übrigens gefällt der 950er MSL-Rahmen! Aber bitte: die Spacer unterm Vorbau weg! und den Vorbau negativ!
> ...


----------



## ]:-> (17. Januar 2013)

Aktuell gibts ja einen DT 190 + Aerolite + Crest Laufradsatz beim Actionsports für 600. Finde ich ganz interessant, nur ob man die DT190er Nabe auf 15mm umbauen kann und was man dazu braucht, das finde ich einfach nicht raus.


----------



## na!To (17. Januar 2013)

]:->;10234995 schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell gibts ja einen DT 190 + Aerolite + Crest Laufradsatz beim Actionsports für 600. Finde ich ganz interessant, nur ob man die DT190er Nabe auf 15mm umbauen kann und was man dazu braucht, das finde ich einfach nicht raus.


Ich schau mal morgen Früh nach.
...aber ich meine das würde bei der Nabe nicht gehen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Januar 2013)

meins auch mal wieder ausgeführt...


----------



## na!To (21. Januar 2013)

Immernoch hübsch, trotz Schnee!
Aber die Reifen...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2013)

was ist mit den reifen??? gehen rel gut auf schnee. Ist ja auch mein wettkampfbike und nur gefahren, weil mein steelecht gerade auseinander ist...sonst wären da schon andere drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (22. Januar 2013)

Der Hersteller gehört einfach nicht an ein Rocky


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

hallooooo werd ich bald ändern wenn sie durch sind...kommt hinten dann nen aspen und vorne ev nen ikon drauf...da sollte ja dann wieder gehen


----------



## na!To (23. Januar 2013)

:d


----------



## allert (23. Januar 2013)

So, jetzt nochmal wegen der Kong Naben für das Vertex. Habe sowohl bei Tune, als auch bei Bike Action nachgefragt. Durchmesser der Aufnahme rechts muss mindestens 19mm sein. Beim Vertex sind es 20mm mit ein bischen Toleranz (<1mm). Das geht also problemlos. Es gab früher die Probleme, sollten jetzt aber nicht mehr auftreten. Tune hat entsprechend reagiert.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## ghostclimber (29. Januar 2013)

Ich bau auch gerade an meinem neuen Rocky rum.
Eine 8 vor dem Komma habe ich schon mal geschafft (inkl. Flh u Pedale). Warte aber noch auf ein paar Teile.
Wenn ich fertig bin gibt es Bilder!


----------



## peterbe (29. Januar 2013)

ghostclimber schrieb:


> Ich bau auch gerade an meinem neuen Rocky rum.
> Eine 8 vor dem Komma habe ich schon mal geschafft (inkl. Flh u Pedale). Warte aber noch auf ein paar Teile.
> Wenn ich fertig bin gibt es Bilder!



Da bin ich gespannt!


----------



## allert (30. Januar 2013)

ghostclimber schrieb:


> Ich bau auch gerade an meinem neuen Rocky rum.
> Eine 8 vor dem Komma habe ich schon mal geschafft (inkl. Flh u Pedale). Warte aber noch auf ein paar Teile.
> Wenn ich fertig bin gibt es Bilder!



Ja, da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Mir reicht zwar die 9 vor dem Komma, aber auf die Teileliste bin ich wirklich neugierig.


----------



## ghostclimber (30. Januar 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Ja, da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Mir reicht zwar die 9 vor dem Komma, aber auf die Teileliste bin ich wirklich neugierig.


Die 9 Kilo zu knacken war auch nicht so einfach, habe gehofft das ich mit den Parts die ich bis jetzt getauscht habe gewichtmäßig etwas niedriger liege!
Teileliste könnt ihr schon mal haben, habe allerdings nicht alle Teile gewogen und Gewichte aufgeschrieben!
Kurbel: BOR XC666 2fach+Lager 720gr
Kasette: SRAM XX 11-36
SW: SRAM XX
UW: SRAM XX
Shifter: SRAM XX Grip Shift
Kette: KMC X10SL
Lenker: Schmolke 650mm 102gr
Griffe: KCNC gekürzt 12gr
Vorbau: KCNC 90mm 95gr
Carbonspacer: 10mm 5gr
SSt: KCNC Ti Pro Lite  174gr
Skl: KCNC SC11 10gr
Sattel: Tune Kommvor 97gr
Aheadkappe: Tune 4gr
Pedale: Exustar EPM 215Ti 232gr
LRS: Tune King/Kong-B.O.R XMD333-Sapim D-Lite+FB 1400gr
Reifen: Conti Raceking 2.2 RS 530+546gr
Schlauch: Michelin Latex 26"
Die restlichen Parts sind noch vom Vertex 970!
Geändert wird noch:
Bremse Formula R1
Schläuche will ich evtl. durch Milch ersetzen wenn es klappt!
Außerdem habe ich noch leichte Schaltzughüllen hier liegen Niroglide welche ich auch schon mit volllster Zufriedenheit eine Saison auf meinem Rennrad fahre.
Ach ja Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 8.85 Kg.
Mein Gewicht liegt bei 70kg deshalb kann ich die meisten Parts ohne Einschränkungen fahren.
vielleicht mache ich morgen ein paar Photos.


----------



## dpopp (30. Januar 2013)

Wenn ich mich mal einklinken darf, was heißt hier VIELLEICHT ???

UNBEDINGT!


----------



## ghostclimber (30. Januar 2013)

Dann mal los!




















Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber wenn die Meute danach schreit, hab ich schnell ein paar Bilder gemacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpopp (30. Januar 2013)

Vielen Dank, wirklich schöner Aufbau!
Ich nehme an das ist ein L Rahmen !?


----------



## ghostclimber (30. Januar 2013)

Ja ist L


----------



## allert (31. Januar 2013)

Schönes Rad, gratuliere!

Die Teile sind ja ein guter Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit und die 8,85kg ein Wort. Noch eine Frage. Du schreibst, dass Du die Michelin Latex 26'' Schläuche verwendest. Funktioniert das mit den 29er 2.2 Reifen problemlos? Ich bin nämlich ein Fan dieser Schläuche und bedauere schon, dass es die anscheinend nicht für 29er gibt. Hatte damit noch keine Probleme, nicht einen Platten bei 2 TAC.

Viele Grüße und Love the Ride

Steffen


----------



## na!To (31. Januar 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, gratuliere!
> 
> Die Teile sind ja ein guter Kompromiss aus Leichtbau und Haltbarkeit und die 8,85kg ein Wort. Noch eine Frage. Du schreibst, dass Du die Michelin Latex 26'' Schläuche verwendest. Funktioniert das mit den 29er 2.2 Reifen problemlos? Ich bin nämlich ein Fan dieser Schläuche und bedauere schon, dass es die anscheinend nicht für 29er gibt. Hatte damit noch keine Probleme, nicht einen Platten bei 2 TAC.
> 
> ...


Die Michelin funktionieren einwandfrei. Fahre ich ebenfalls bzw. bin ich gefahren. Die von Geax gefallen mir etwas besser.


----------



## allert (8. Februar 2013)

Habe heute meinen neuen LRS (ZTR Crest, Tune King/Kong und Sapim CX Ray) eingebaut. Funktioniert einwandfrei. Jetzt noch baldmöglichst die Jungfernfahrt und alles ist gut. Die blauen King/Kong passen super zu den blauen Applikationen am Rad.


----------



## Marc_12345 (9. Februar 2013)

Das Thema mit der Kong Nabe würde ich gerne nochmals aufgreifen. Habe ich euch richtig verstanden, dass es von Tune ein neues "Abschlussstück" auf der der rechten Seite der Nabe gibt? Ich habe nämlich auch das Problem, dass die X12 Nabe nur nach Bearbeitung mit der Feile in den Vertex Rahmen passt.
Wie ich finde, MAL WIEDER ziemlich schäbig von Tune. Wenn ich den Nabensatz nicht noch übrig gehabt hätte, wären die Naben nicht an mein Rad gekommen. 

Ich rate euch von Tune Teilen ab, ich habe entsprechende Erfahrungen machen müssen (Sattelklemme klemmt nicht fest genug, Nabe knarzt und es lässt sich kein Fehler finden, Lager in den Naben sehr schnell verschlissen...).
Die Funktion leidet m.E. zu sehr unter dem Leichtbau.

Snid übrigens alles sehr lässige Bikes. Die bor Kurbel gefällt mir besonders.


----------



## peterbe (9. Februar 2013)

Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe ist es ein User-Problem. Die 142er  Achse überträgt beim zu festen Schließen so viel Kraft, das die leichte Abschlussbuchse zusammengepresst wird und dann nicht mehr in die Rahmenführung passt. Die hintere Radführung darf nur leicht angezogen werden.
Wenn du das beachtest, wirst du mit den aktuellen Tune-Naben gut fahren.


----------



## Marc_12345 (9. Februar 2013)

peterbe schrieb:


> Wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben habe ist es ein User-Problem. Die 142er Achse überträgt beim zu festen Schließen so viel Kraft, das die leichte Abschlussbuchse zusammengepresst wird und dann nicht mehr in die Rahmenführung passt. Die hintere Radführung darf nur leicht angezogen werden.
> Wenn du das beachtest, wirst du mit den aktuellen Tune-Naben gut fahren.


 

An anderer Stelle mag das ein "User-Problem" sein, aber das Hinterrad lässt sich gar nicht erst in den Hinterbau stecken (seit dem ersten Tag). Bis zum einschrauben der Achse komme ich gar nicht erst. 
Und mir stellt sich schon die Frage, warum die DT-Nabe ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau flutscht.

Ich habe meine Erfahrung mit Tune gemacht und möchte diese weitergeben. Ich gönne es aber auch jedem, der mit den Teilen zufrieden ist.
Die Diskussion gehört aber vielleicht auch an eine andere Stelle.


----------



## ghostclimber (9. Februar 2013)

Marc_12345 schrieb:


> An anderer Stelle mag das ein "User-Problem" sein, aber das Hinterrad lässt sich gar nicht erst in den Hinterbau stecken (seit dem ersten Tag). Bis zum einschrauben der Achse komme ich gar nicht erst.
> Und mir stellt sich schon die Frage, warum die DT-Nabe ohne Probleme in den Hinterbau flutscht.
> 
> Ich habe meine Erfahrung mit Tune gemacht und möchte diese weitergeben. Ich gönne es aber auch jedem, der mit den Teilen zufrieden ist.
> Die Diskussion gehört aber vielleicht auch an eine andere Stelle.



das von euch angeführte Problem mit der Tune Hinterradnabe sehe ich bei meinem neu aufgebautem Vertex nicht, die Hinterradnabe passt einwandfrei in den Hinterbau.
Das Tune teilweise grenzwertigen Leichtbau betreibt habe ich aber auch schon feststellen müssen, habe aber auch schon Parts gehabt die von der Haltbarkeit hervorragend waren (zb. Speedneedle....).
Ich habe aber auch schon mit DT Swiss Naben schlechte Erfahrung gesammelt und das nicht nur bei mir sondern auch von Kollegen denen ich die MTB's repriere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msl70 (13. Februar 2013)

vielleicht interessiert jemand dieses thema:
ich fahre seit letztem jahr mit enthusiasmus ein element msl. nun spiele ich mit dem gedanken mir für den alltag etwas schnelleres und direkteres zu besorgen, die wahl viel auf ein vertex rsl.
leider habe ich in der umgebung keine möglichkeit ein rocky zu testen und so kamen einige fragen auf, welche rahmengrösse, wie ist das fahrverhalten usw.
um mir selber ein antwort zu geben, hab ich im photoshop beide räder übereinander gelegt, und so sieht das für mich überraschende ergebnis aus:


----------



## na!To (15. Februar 2013)

Du hast das Foto von nehm 17" Rahmen genommen?


----------



## msl70 (15. Februar 2013)

element 18" / vertex 17"


----------



## peterbe (15. Februar 2013)

hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Is klar: beides Obst.
Oder was willst du uns sagen?
Und mit Photoshop kann ich viele Ebenen übereinanderlegen.
Glaubst du etwa, dein 26er element würde sich genauso fahren wie ein 29er vertex? Dubios.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Februar 2013)

ich kann nun immerhin sagen zu rocky gehört auch marzocchi

mal schaun wie sie ihren dienst verrichtet...

und ja, die sattelstütze wird noch getauscht...

lockout ist auch wieder weg...stört mich nur und soviel wie ich nen lockout brauche kann das ding gleich wegbleiben...


----------



## na!To (28. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ich kann nun immerhin sagen zu rocky gehört auch marzocchi


Ein Bericht zur Gabel wäre echt nicht schlecht, Danke.
Was wiegt die Superleggera eigentlich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (1. März 2013)

DIe wiegt lomplett mit steckachse 1681g bei mir und jetzt 1634g...

Sie schnaubt ganz schön beim ausfedern aber das hat mit meiner einstellung zu tun

Ansonsten federt sie jetzt schon besser als ne reba...

sie sieht halt ned so wertig aus wegen den silbernen buchsen aber was solls...funtionieren muss sie...


werde bei gelegenheit informieren. Bin nächste woche noch unterwegs aber werde sie darauf am wochenende testen.


----------



## RaceAlex (10. März 2013)

Pünktlich zum "schönen" Wetter wurde mein neues Rocky fertig.
Sram Teile runter, Syntace und XTR 9fach rauf.
Kurbel und Laufräder werden wenn es die finanz. Lage erlaubt noch getauscht.
Gewicht 10.59 Kg.
Probefahrt steht noch aus, es liegen zur Zeit 20 cm Neuschnee.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. März 2013)

So, fast fertig mit dem umbau...pedalen mit roter feder kommen noch drauf...


----------



## Deleted 10349 (23. März 2013)

... die superleggera sieht super lecker aus  
Ok, 5 Euro in die schlechte Wort-Witz-Kasse ... die Gabel kommt echt gut in dem Bike ...


----------



## na!To (23. März 2013)

Hüüüübsch


----------



## onkel_doc (23. März 2013)

TribalWarrior schrieb:


> ... die superleggera sieht super lecker aus
> Ok, 5 Euro in die schlechte Wort-Witz-Kasse ... die Gabel kommt echt gut in dem Bike ...




Jup Rainer ins Phrasenschwein


----------



## neubicolt (27. März 2013)

Dringende Frage: Passt ein Vertex RSL in M bei 183cm und 87cm Schrittlänge? Einsatzgebiet just race...

Gruß


----------



## allert (27. März 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Dringende Frage: Passt ein Vertex RSL in M bei 183cm und 87cm Schrittlänge? Einsatzgebiet just race...
> 
> Gruß



Einfache Antwort: M ist zu klein. Du brauchst mindestens L. Schau Dir die Geometrietabelle auf der Bikeaction Seite an, da hast Du eine gute Basis zum Vergleich mit dem heutigen Bike.

Viele Grüße und Love the Ride

Steffen


----------



## neubicolt (28. März 2013)

allert schrieb:


> Einfache Antwort: M ist zu klein. Du brauchst mindestens L. Schau Dir die Geometrietabelle auf der Bikeaction Seite an, da hast Du eine gute Basis zum Vergleich mit dem heutigen Bike.
> 
> Viele Grüße und Love the Ride
> 
> Steffen



Also ich schwanke gerade zwischen drei Rädern. Bei den anderen beiden wurde mir jeweils M für sportlich und L für komfortabel empfohlen. Die Daten der Räder ähneln sich dabei sehr:

Rocky: Oberrohrlänge 592mm / Sitzrohr 432mm

Bei den anderen Rädern sind es 590/595mm am Oberrohr und 440/470mm am Sitzrohr.

Gruß


----------



## na!To (28. März 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Also ich schwanke gerade zwischen drei Rädern. Bei den anderen beiden wurde mir jeweils M für sportlich und L für komfortabel empfohlen. Die Daten der Räder ähneln sich dabei sehr:
> 
> Rocky: Oberrohrlänge 592mm / Sitzrohr 432mm
> 
> ...



Das Vertex in größe L

Bin selbst 180cm lang und hab ne Schrittlänge von 86cm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## allert (29. März 2013)

neubicolt schrieb:


> Also ich schwanke gerade zwischen drei Rädern. Bei den anderen beiden wurde mir jeweils M für sportlich und L für komfortabel empfohlen. Die Daten der Räder ähneln sich dabei sehr:
> 
> Rocky: Oberrohrlänge 592mm / Sitzrohr 432mm
> 
> ...



Also M für sportlich und L für komfortabel finde ich etwas seltsam. na!To hat ja schon einen Vergleich gebracht. Ich selbst bin deutlich kleiner mit deutlich kürzeren Beinen (169cm und 78cm Schrittlänge) und fahre das Vertex in M. Ich bin absolut zufrieden. Hatte erst ein S im Auge, bin aber froh, dass ich das M genommen habe!

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## onkel_doc (30. März 2013)

bei mir 186cm und SL ca 88...ein L





und neuen breiteren lenker....thomson


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2013)

und nun noch eines von der seite...

die saison kann beginnen...


----------



## numinisflo (6. April 2013)

Sehr schönes Vertex.


----------



## na!To (27. April 2013)




----------



## sonic00 (10. Mai 2013)

Welchen Durchmesser hat denn eigentlich die Sattelstützklemme?


----------



## onkel_doc (10. Mai 2013)

31,8 bei sattelstützenmass 27,2...


----------



## sonic00 (29. Mai 2013)

Schnäppchen gemacht 
Fährt sich sehr geil - so viel Komfort am heck hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## na!To (30. Mai 2013)

Hübsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (31. Mai 2013)

nice


----------



## numinisflo (3. Juni 2013)

Super Rad. 
Der Rahmen gefällt mir nach wie vor sehr gut.


----------



## sonic00 (3. Juni 2013)

numinisflo schrieb:


> Super Rad.
> Der Rahmen gefällt mir nach wie vor sehr gut.



Das Teil ist ein Traum. Bin noch nie ein derart komfortables Hardtail gefahren. Macht einfach nur Spaß damit rumzuheizen!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juli 2013)

jetzt mit POP-Production LRS...


----------



## Kooni81 (25. Juli 2013)

Mein RM Vertex 950RSL in schönes Abendlicht gesetzt.

Greetz

Kooni81


----------



## RMNiels (1. August 2013)

Ich wär dann jetzt auch im Club. Hab mein 2013er 970 RSL seit 10 Tagen,  bin begeistert vom Fahrerlebnis, und schockiert vom Gewicht... 11,5 kg. 
Ich glaub ich brauch einen neuen LRS oder ne neue Waage, oder beides..
Gruss aus dem Emmental!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (2. August 2013)

Ergons weg, anderer Sattel und Stütze, Kettenschutzscheibe(!) und die 324er müssen definitiv auch weg! ... und du bist bei <10,5kg


So wie es aussieht hab ich ab Mitte September meinen Vertex 990 RSL Rahmen abzugeben ...


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

schliesee mich da an...von nix kommt bei uns das gewicht auch ned runter

LRS bringt schon viel gewichtsreduktion...


----------



## RMNiels (5. August 2013)

jaaaa, ich habs kapiert! mea culpa! teile sind bestellt. werde mich erst ab unter 10 kg wieder zu wort wagen :-b


----------



## onkel_doc (5. August 2013)

RMNiels schrieb:


> jaaaa, ich habs kapiert! mea culpa! teile sind bestellt. werde mich erst ab unter 10 kg wieder zu wort wagen :-b


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. August 2013)

WÃ¤re auf meiner Liste als Rennhobel fÃ¼r nÃ¤chste Saison, doch Fragen Ã¼ber Fragen:

Was bekommt man hinten maximal fÃ¼r Reifen denn rein?

Sind ~ â¬ 2000 noch aktuell fÃ¼r ein Rahmenset?

Vermutlich Ã¤ndert sich fÃ¼r 2014 nicht, oder? (nur so, falls jemand gerade vor einer Glaskugel sitzt ... kÃ¶nnte die Eurobike nicht frÃ¼her sein?)


----------



## onkel_doc (8. August 2013)

ich fahr mit 2.2er oder 2.1er und hab noch gut platz gehabt. denke bis 2.3er könnte noch gehen aber dann ist feddisch...

preise werden sich ned viel ändern. der rahmen wird glaub ich so bleiben...ausser eventuell die farben.


----------



## sonic00 (8. August 2013)

Hat das Bike schon jemand auf XX1 umgebaut? welchen Q-Faktor brauch man bei der Kurbel?


----------



## peterbe (8. August 2013)

sonic00 schrieb:


> Hat das Bike schon jemand auf XX1 umgebaut? welchen Q-Faktor brauch man bei der Kurbel?



Ich habe den Q-Faktor 165 genommen, das passt ganz gut. Ich glaube der kleinere Q-Faktor ist für BB30-Lager


----------



## RMNiels (11. August 2013)

Minus 10g 
:-D


----------



## Mister P. (13. August 2013)

@peterbe: Kannst Du bitte mal ein Bild des Bikes mit der XX1 einstellen?
Ich bin auch schwer am überlegen, entweder XX1 oder warten auf die X01 in schwarz...

Danke
Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peterbe (13. August 2013)

What you want is what you get: ich find, die XX1 passt super auf das Vertex!





(wenn das Rad wieder geputzt ist mach ich noch mal Studioaufnahmen)


----------



## dpopp (13. August 2013)

Wirklich ein klasse Wagen! 

Absolut schick. Was steht auf der Waage?


----------



## Mister P. (14. August 2013)

Mal abgesehen von dem tollen Bild, die XX1 steht dem Rad wirklich!
Danke Dir!


----------



## RMNiels (14. August 2013)

Wünsche auch einen guten Morgen gehabt zu haben allerseits...


----------



## onkel_doc (14. August 2013)

geiles bild...


----------



## na!To (14. August 2013)

Aber Hallo! Sehr geil! 


So hoch sind die Hügel hier leider nicht, bei 1100m ist Schluss


----------



## ]:-> (15. August 2013)

Toll Bilder! 
 @na!To was ist das denn für ein Lenker?


----------



## Marc_12345 (16. August 2013)

Zum Thema XX1: ich habe vorhin alle Teile für den Umbau bestellt. Der Q-Faktor für die Kurbel ist 156, wie auch bei meiner vorher montierten XX Kurbel.
Ich bin gespannt auf die Gewichtsersparnis und das Fahr-/Schalterlebnis.

Hat jeman eine Idee, wie man den einen Eingang für den zweiten Schaltzug "zustopfen" kann? Schön wäre ein von Sram angebotener Gummipforpfen.


----------



## urli (25. August 2013)

Hallo Vertex Experten,
da ich jetzt auch im Besitz von einem Vertex 999 Rahmen (BJ 2013 | Gr. M | 1.090g, Sattelklemme 14g) bin hätte ich zwei Fragen.

Welchen Steuersatz mit geringer Bauhöhe könnt Ihr empfehlen? Nach meinen Nachforschungen müsste es ein 42x30 oben und eine 52x40 unten sein.

Welchen Flaschenhalten kann man bei einem M Rahmen empfehlen wo man die Flaschen für hinten noch herausbekommt.

Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (25. August 2013)

Also beim Flaschenhalter geht wohl nur was mit seitlicher Entnahme oder ganz kleine Flaschen. Ich habe es mit einem normalen Flaschenhalter nicht geschafft, trotz daran herumfräsen, dass er so tief wie irgendwie möglich mintiert werden kann. Das Prob war daneben auch, dass die vordere dann auf der hinteren Flasche steht.


----------



## RedFlash (25. August 2013)

Moin,

wollte nur mal hören, wo ihr eure RM Vertex so gekauft habt. Spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken auf RM umzusteigen, finde aber nur wenige Anbieter im Inet bzw. Händler in/um Aachen.

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar!

Beste Grüße


----------



## na!To (25. August 2013)

RedFlash schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wollte nur mal hören, wo ihr eure RM Vertex so gekauft habt. Spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken auf RM umzusteigen, finde aber nur wenige Anbieter im Inet bzw. Händler in/um Aachen.
> 
> ...



Beim Fachhändler! Das ist auch gut so. Das Vertriebssystem von Bikeaction lässt nämlich keinen Onlinehandel, inkl. Preisdumping, mehr zu 

apropos
in 2 Wochen, wenn das neue da ist, werde ich wohl meinen 990 RSL Rahmen abgeben.


----------



## RedFlash (25. August 2013)

Tja, danke! Leider gibt's laut Shopfinder bei Bikeaction keinen Händler in meiner Nähe.


----------



## RMNiels (25. August 2013)

Nicht um die Ecke, aber auf jeden Fall sehr zu empfehlen! Hab schon diverse RMBs bei ihm gekauft: 
http://branchenbuch.meinestadt.de/kempten-allgaeu/company/200419


----------



## urli (28. August 2013)

1. Das mit dem Flaschenhalter wird wohn ein Problem werden mit dem M-Rahmen.

2. Steuersatz braucht man einen IS42/28,6 - IS52/40, den kleinsten den ich gefunden habe ist ein Cane Creek 110 (9mm). Viel Auswahl hat man ja nicht. Chris King gibt es gar kein Modell das passt.

3. Steckachse X12, hat jemand die schon getauscht gegen ein leichteres Modell. Meine hat 93g, aber die Tune passt ja nicht in alle Rahmen.





Unter 9kg wird schwer mit meinem Powermeter aber mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. August 2013)

FRM hat ne steckachse die bei rocky passt. Aber schwer zu kriegen.


----------



## urli (28. August 2013)

urli schrieb:


> 1. Das mit dem Flaschenhalter wird wohn ein Problem werden mit dem M-Rahmen.


vielleicht eine lösung mal sehen.


----------



## dpopp (29. August 2013)

Hat denn mittlerweile schonmal jemand das Model 2014 gesehen?
Sind Änderungen geplant?


----------



## na!To (29. August 2013)

dpopp schrieb:


> Hat denn mittlerweile schonmal jemand das Model 2014 gesehen?
> Sind Änderungen geplant?



http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/62424
http://www.bikes.com/en/bikes/vertex/2014


----------



## dpopp (29. August 2013)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Wobei ich da persönlich doch eher zum `12 tendiere


----------



## Orontes (31. August 2013)

Steht schon fest, wo das Vertex 990 RSL preislich liegen wird?


----------



## na!To (31. August 2013)

Orontes schrieb:


> Steht schon fest, wo das Vertex 990 RSL preislich liegen wird?



Wie bisher, bei 4999,-


----------



## onkel_doc (1. September 2013)

hier noch bilder von rocky.













bei rocky an der eurobike wieder ma sehr enttäuschend war, dass es vom vertex 999 kein customaufbau gab...
aber auch sonst wieder dürftig...leider...


----------



## chrikoh (12. September 2013)

Gibt es vom Vertex auch nur den Rahmen?


----------



## na!To (12. September 2013)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Gibt es vom Vertex auch nur den Rahmen?



Jap. Ist dann das 999 RSL für 2199,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fluxxxxxx (29. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen!

Bin seit kurzer Zeit stolzer Besitzer eines Vertex 950 RSL und muss nach der ersten Tour sagen - hammergeiles Teil!
Die ersten Modifikationen wurden bereits durchgeführt - neuer LRS kommt im nächsten Frühjahr! 

Gruß Sven


----------



## na!To (29. September 2013)

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## Fluxxxxxx (30. September 2013)

Mit welchen Vorbaulängen fährt ihr eure Vertex in der Größe M? Will mir einen neuen, leichteren Vorbau zulegen, bin mir jedoch unschlüssig ob es auch ein 90er wird oder länger. Vom ersten Eindruck her sitze ich aufrechter (und entspannter) als auf meinem 26er Rotwild. Das hat ein 600 Oberrrohr und einen 110 Vorbau. Ist aber eher ne Streckbank!
Tendenziell neige ich derzeit dazu, mir den KCNC SC Wing als 100er zu holen.

Wie sind so eure Erfahrungen nach dem Umstieg von 26 auf 29er??? 

Gruß

Der Tzween


----------



## peterbe (30. September 2013)

Fahr mit 90mm, du wirst merken, dass du auf 29 keine Streckbank mehr brauchst.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Oktober 2013)

Ich fahr nen 75er...oder beim steel nen 90er...funzt super. Aufm 29er braucht man keine langen vorbauten wenn der rahmen stimmt.


----------



## Ebn71 (8. Oktober 2013)

Kann man den 29er VERTEX Rahmen auch mit einer 120mm Gabel fahrenß


----------



## Catsoft (2. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Ich will´s doch mal mit einem 29ziger versuchen. Suche daher einen Verhex 29ziger in 17,5"  Rahmen. Würde für die Carbonversion bis 750,-- gehen.

Im Bikemarkt war ich schon. Wir kommen uns beim Preis nicht näher 

Robert


----------



## allert (7. Februar 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich will´s doch mal mit einem 29ziger versuchen. Suche daher einen Verhex 29ziger in 17,5"  Rahmen. Würde für die Carbonversion bis 750,-- gehen.
> 
> ...


Gute Entscheidung, aber 750 Euro wird knapp werden!


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2014)

allert schrieb:


> Gute Entscheidung, aber 750 Euro wird knapp werden!



Hat sich erledigt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dpopp (10. Februar 2014)

Wie steht es denn mittlerweile um die ersten 2014er Aufbauten?

Bei dem bisherigen Winter sind doch bestimmt schon einige am Schrauben...


----------



## na!To (12. Februar 2014)

Ich könnte nur mit den üblichen Team 999 Bikes dienen, mit Sram/Avid/Rock Shox relativ bieder und nahe an der Serien Ausstattung.


----------



## Catsoft (20. Februar 2014)

Moin!

Welche leichte Steckachse passt in´s Vertex? Reicht eine einfache Syntace X12 ohne Mutter?

Robert


----------



## na!To (21. Februar 2014)

Nope, Syntace geht nicht. Rocky hat das Shimano E-Thru 12mm System. Afaik gibts da nichts richtig leichtes.


----------



## Catsoft (21. Februar 2014)

Danke! Ein paar leichte gibt es schon. Schau mal bei R2.


----------



## na!To (21. Februar 2014)

Oke, ich vergass. Das Überteuerte Tune Zeugs gibts noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (22. Februar 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Oke, ich vergass. Das Überteuerte Tune Zeugs gibts noch.



Hab jetzt auch mal ein wenig Zeit investiert. Hast recht, ist echt ein schwieriges Thema. gerade Tune passt wohl nicht weil es keine Endmutter für RM gibt. Ob da die vom Shimanospanner passt  Wer konstruiert bloss so ein schei**

Robert


----------



## na!To (22. Februar 2014)

Formula (nicht der Bremsen Hersteller) hat noch was, was aufs Rocky Gewinde passt. Aber das Zeugs ist schwerer als die Shimano E-Thru Achse.


----------



## Catsoft (9. März 2014)

Mein "neues":





Ein Jammer, dass es den Rahmen nicht als 26ziger gibt.


----------



## na!To (9. März 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mein "neues":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Glück gibt es den nicht als 26er. Und er würde auch so nicht als 26er funktionieren.
Mal abgesehen davon passt die Gabel optisch nicht wirklich zum Rahmen.


----------



## na!To (9. März 2014)

...schon wieder doppelpost. Wasn mit dem Forum los ...


----------



## gnss (10. März 2014)

Keine Sattelüberhöhung? Sonst wäre vielleicht nach der Laufradgröße die Vorbaulänge dem aktuellen Jahrzehnt anzupassen. Sonst hübsch sogar die Gabel irgendwie.


----------



## Catsoft (10. März 2014)

Die Kiste ist schon so kurz genug. Schönes Trekkingbike für die Forstwege.... Aber 8,2 Kg sind schon ne Ansage. Fürs Rennen bleibe ich beim 26ziger.


----------



## urli (17. März 2014)

Bin froh für diese Saison noch einen 2013 Rahmen bekommen zu haben. Bin schon auf die ersten "richtigen" Ausfahrten gespannt.
Bin jetzt auf 9,4kg.


----------



## Groudon (22. März 2014)

Wo bekommt man den Vertex Rahmen einzeln gekauft? Gerne auch 2013er Modell. Egal. Und welchen Preis muss man einplanen?


----------



## dpopp (9. April 2014)

Guten Abend!

Weiß jemand ob ich eine Specialized S-works Mtb-Kurbel in den Rocky RSL 999 Rahmen bekomme?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (10. April 2014)

Warn das die mit den PF30 Lagern?


----------



## dpopp (10. April 2014)

Beschreibung des Specialized Rahmen:
BB 91, OS, press-in bearing


----------



## na!To (10. April 2014)

Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## dpopp (10. April 2014)

werd mir das morgen anschauen und Bericht erstatten!
Danke für die info!


----------



## na!To (18. April 2014)

Das Hardtail macht zum Bolzen immer noch am meisten Spass.


----------



## Duddley (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich wollte mich hier auch mal einreihen. Nach ~16 Jahren ohne Bike bin ich jetzt wieder in den Hügeln bei uns unterwegs, allerdings noch nicht so häufig.
Muss erst noch etwas Muskeln und Lungenkapazität aufbauen. Da mein letztes Bike ein RM Cyrrus war und mit dem war ich hoch zufrieden, habe ich mich jetzt wieder für ein RM entschieden:



Noch ein, zwei Monate und ich werde wohl wieder öfter im Odenwald mein Unwesen treiben.

Gruß aus Heidelberg, Rudi


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Mai 2014)

Die richtige Wahl... nur die reifen würde ich gegen was anderes tauschen...


----------



## Duddley (1. Mai 2014)

Ich lass mir Zeit  Erstmal wieder eingewöhnen und schauen wie ich mit dem Teil zurecht komme. Ein neuer Laufradsatz ist eingeplant.
Hat hier zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit den DT Swiss Carbon/Ceramic-Naben (180 glaube ich)?


----------



## Duddley (7. Mai 2014)

Gestern Morgen 370 NN über Schriesheim bei Heidelberg, am Startplatz der Drachenflieger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duddley (13. Mai 2014)

Ich bin's nochmal. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich mit dem Thema hier richtig bin aber hier fahren ja schon einige länger Carbon-Rahmen. Bei mir ist es der erste, von daher bin ich jetzt "etwas" verunsichert.
Aber von Anfang an: am Sonntag bin ich auf dem Radweg über eine Schwellung gefahren und es kam ein heftiges "Klang". Dachte etwas wäre an den Rahmen geknallt, bin abgestiegen und habe nachgesehen, nichts zu finden.
Später bei einer Ruhepause, kucke ich auf das Unterrohr und sehe das:



Das ganze geht noch weiter, bis kurz vor das Tretlager: 

 

Ist leider schwer zu sehen, ich habe nur ne Handykamera. Kann mir einer von euch eventuell sagen, was das ist?
Nach Rissen im Carbon sieht es ja eigenlich nicht aus. Unten am Tretlager, wo die beiden Linien wieder zusammen kommen, sind auch Unreglemäßigkeiten ertastbar..

Gruss Rudi


----------



## Kooni81 (13. Mai 2014)

Das sieht nicht normal aus. Zurück zum Händler damit und checken lassen!


----------



## Duddley (13. Mai 2014)

Ich gehe (fahre?) morgen zu meinem Händler. Bin ja mal gespannt, das Rad ist keine 2 Monate alt und gerade mal 1k km.


----------



## Lucinator (13. Mai 2014)

Servus Rudi,

auf den Bildern sieht es tendenziell schon nach einem Riss im Carbon aus.

So wie ich dich verstanden habe ist das Rad noch neu. Gehe also am besten zu deinem Rocky Händler und kläre das ab. Er wird dir mit Sicherheit sagen können ob es ein Riss im Material ist und dir den Rahmen ggf. tauschen!


Grüße


----------



## Duddley (13. Mai 2014)

Ja, ist neu. Habe es am 28.03 abgeholt.

gruß Rudi


----------



## na!To (13. Mai 2014)

Oh man was ein Bullshit.

Der Rahmen ist i.O., ich kann dir hier an 20 Bikes Fotos machen und es würde ähnlich aussehen. Lass dir nix einreden. Sieht bei meinem Privaten ähnlich aus.

Das sind Kanten der übereinander gelegten Carbon-Matten. Und da der Rahmen nur eine Klarlackschicht an der Stelle hat, sieht man es halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duddley (13. Mai 2014)

Naja, schön ist anders  Zum Händler muss ich eh, wegen der Gabel. Der soll mal einen Blick darauf werfen.
Aber danke für die Antworten.
Ich berichte Morgen, was der Händler dazu meint..

Gruß Rudi


----------



## na!To (13. Mai 2014)

das liegt im Auge des Betrachters 
UD sieht eben so aus. Punkt. Den gleichen Effekt kann man z.B. an Syntace Carbon-Lenkern beobachten, an meiner RF Next SL Stütze sieht es genauso aus.

Wenn du willst leite ich eine eMail von Rocky an dich weiter, welche ich genau wegen dieser Optik/Effekt bekommen hatte, nachdem ich vor 2 Jahren für einen Kunden deswegen bei ihnen nachgefragt hatte.


----------



## Duddley (13. Mai 2014)

Das mit den Carbon-Matten kann ich schon verstehen, zumindest in der Mitte, aber was mich irritiert hatte, war der zweite "Riss". Der der rechts von der Mitte abgeht und unten wieder zurück auf die Mitte läuft und das genau an der Stelle, wo er wieder die Mitte trifft, Unebenheiten fühlbar sind, an dem ansonsten glatten Rahmen.
Aber das mit der Mail wäre nett von dir, wenn du sie mir zukommen lassen würdest. Braucht du meine Mailadresse? Oder kann man das hier über die Forensoftware abwickeln? Bin eben noch neu hier. ;-)

Gruß Rudi


----------



## na!To (14. Mai 2014)

Ich suche dir die Mail morgen/nachher raus.

Die leichten Unebenheiten sind normal. Der Vertex Rahmen sieht im Querschnitt so aus (Bildlinks das Unterrohr, Bildrechts der Stummel der rechten Kettenstrebe):






Die Wandstärke beträgt teilweise nur einen Millimeter, oder sogar darunter(!) Die Matten ansich haben natürlich auch ihre, sagen wir, "dicke". Wenn es jetzt bei dieser Wandstärke zu Überlappungen kommt, was ja notwendig ist, spührt man das eben. Umso mehr, wenn auch noch diverse Lackschichten aufgebracht werden. Auch wenn es an der Stelle nur der Klarlack ist (Irgendwoher muss das geringe Gewicht ja kommen).

Du musst dir deswegen, und wegen der Wandstärke, aber keine Gedanken machen. Der Rahmen ist fürs biken hergestellt, so schnell geht da nix hopps. Ich hab mit meinem schon einige Abgänge hinter mir, bei einigen davon wären, an einem Alurahmen, Schadstellen (Dellen/Beulen) entstanden. Er läuft seit Weihnachten '11 ohne Probleme.


----------



## Duddley (15. Mai 2014)

Hallo Zusammen

Als ich gestern bei meinem Händler war, hat der mir so ziemlich das gleiche gesagt, wie es vorgestern na!To erläutert hat. Ich werde eben die Stellen im Auge behalten und weiter so fahren wie bisher.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juni 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich will´s doch mal mit einem 29ziger versuchen. Suche daher einen Verhex 29ziger in 17,5"  Rahmen. Würde für die Carbonversion bis 750,-- gehen.
> 
> ...



Suche wieder! Diesmal aber nicht für mich selbst....


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2014)

Moin!
Hat mal jemand die Serienlaufräder beim 970 gewogen?

Robert


----------



## RMNiels (7. Juli 2014)

Irgendwas knapp über 2 kg


----------



## Catsoft (7. Juli 2014)

Danke, also Austauschteil


----------



## Catsoft (13. Juli 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Suche wieder! Diesmal aber nicht für mich selbst....



Hat jemand eine Tipp für ein komplettes 950 oder 970? Welcher Händler hat es im Moment am günstigsten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RMNiels (13. Juli 2014)

bikeline kempten macht immer gute preis 
bin weder verwandt noch verschwägert, nur zufriedener Kunde...


----------



## na!To (14. Juli 2014)

Welche Größe?

Bei mir um die Ecke stehen zwei 950 RSL, eines in M eines in L. Aktuell gibt er glaube ich 10%


----------



## Catsoft (14. Juli 2014)

na!To schrieb:


> Welche Größe?
> 
> Bei mir um die Ecke stehen zwei 950 RSL, eines in M eines in L. Aktuell gibt er glaube ich 10%


 
Danke, hab schon ein deutlich besseres Angebot. Suche kann eingestellt werden.


----------



## Catsoft (4. August 2014)

Moin!

hat jemand "zufällig" den ROCKY MOUNTAIN ZERO9 FLAT Ø31.8MM X 700MM X 9° SWEEP Lenker auf der Waage gehabt?

Robert


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (5. August 2014)

Lieber guter Weihnachtsmann...


----------



## Catsoft (9. August 2014)

Moin!

Ich habe gerade versucht meine vorhandene 3-Fach Kurbel mit einem 44ziger zu montieren. Das funzt offensichtlich nicht, da der Umwerfer (XTR) nicht hoch genug anzubringen ist. Geht das wirklich nicht und wenn nicht, welche max Zähnezahl geht?

Normal bin ich 1x10 unterwegs, wollte aber für den Nationalpark ein paar mehr Gänge, ohne gleich eine neue Kurbel zu kaufen.

Robert


----------



## sonic00 (11. August 2014)

erledigt


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2014)

Tach zusammen,

ich überlege, von S-Works auf Rocky umzusteigen. Also Stumpy HT gegen Vertex zu tauschen. Warum? Rocky-Shop wäre fast fussläufig erreichbar, keine Sonderlösungen a la Brain, ich kann alles selbst schrauben, keine Spezialwerkzeuge nötig (S-Works-Kurbel!) und die Gabel kann jeder Rockshox-Service warten...außerdem gefällt mir Rocky als Marke einfach, eher hochwertig, Historie usw

Frage - wie schwer/leicht ist ein Vertex in S oder M? Wenn möglich bitte komplett nackt gewogen. Wenn Ihr entsprechenden Angaben zum Element Fully habt, nehme ich die auch gern. Man wird ja nicht jünger 

Und falls jemand fragt - ich will den Shop mit sowas nicht belästigen, bis ich nicht selbst genug weiss und sicher bin, dass ich dort auch wirklich hin will. 

Danke Euch.


----------



## Darkwing_2006 (20. August 2014)

Es wird im Originalzustand auf jeden Fall erheblich schwerer als ein S-Works sein, da das Vertex - im Gegensatz zu den Fullys- nicht als superleichte 999 High End Variante angeboten wird, sondern "nur" mit xt/xo mäßiger Ausstattung. 

Aber man hat ja noch reichlich Budget über wenn es sonst für ein s-works hätte reichen sollen. 

Meins ist jedenfalls bestellt, aber es wird wohl noch ne Weile dauern bis es kommt. 990, 2015'er Modell. Wenn ichs habe kann ichs ja mal wiegen, ist aber gr. L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> ich überlege, von S-Works auf Rocky umzusteigen. Also Stumpy HT gegen Vertex zu tauschen. Warum? Rocky-Shop wäre fast fussläufig erreichbar, keine Sonderlösungen a la Brain, ich kann alles selbst schrauben, keine Spezialwerkzeuge nötig (S-Works-Kurbel!) und die Gabel kann jeder Rockshox-Service warten...außerdem gefällt mir Rocky als Marke einfach, eher hochwertig, Historie usw
> 
> ...


 Nur der Rahmen oder das komplette Rad? Rahmen liegt wohl bei ca. 1100 Gr. mit Steckachse.


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2014)

Jaja, sorry, geht immer nur um den Rahmen. Würde sowieso komplett nach eigenen Vorstellungen aufbauen.


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2014)

Hier war was zum Gewicht, ist allerdings XL...



peterbe schrieb:


> .... mein vertex 990 in 20,5Zoll 1090g. ..
> Lg, Peter





na!To schrieb:


> Mein 18,5er RSL wiegt 1085g. Den letzten in Größe 17" hatte ich mit ~1015g gewogen.


In der Mountainbike hat ein L 1159 Gr., der ist mit Sicherheit mit Steckachse. Ansonsten kann man auf Google Angaben von 1000 Gr. finden.

Das Gesamtgewicht lässt sich rel. problemlos bei 9,5-9.6 machen. Habe ein 990 aufgebaut und ein 950 umgebaut


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2014)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier war was zum Gewicht, ist allerdings XL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, danke, aber 9,5 kg wäre etwas viel. Wenn der Rahmen mit X12 hinten echt 1100 g wiegt, kommt man ohne windige Anbeuteile locker auf 8,5 kg. So schwer/leicht ist jetzt auch mein S-Works HT bei gleichem Rahmengewicht.


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2014)

Lateralus schrieb:


> OK, danke, aber 9,5 kg wäre etwas viel. Wenn der Rahmen mit X12 hinten echt 1100 g wiegt, kommt man ohne windige Anbeuteile locker auf 8,5 kg. So schwer/leicht ist jetzt auch mein S-Works HT bei gleichem Rahmengewicht.


 
Ich sprach auch von *problemlos*, da sind noch nicht mal wirklich Leichtbauteile bei, sondern eher Teile wie die Stütze in der Sumo-Ausführung. Mit ein wenig mehr Anstrengung geht auch 9 Kg ohne AX Teile ;-) Nur dann muss man schon mehr als ein Auge auf die Waage haben.


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2014)

Genauso siehts aus und das ist auch mein Plan. Ok, 1100 mit Achse hinten wäre absolut top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (26. August 2014)

Ich würde gerne dieses Bike hier verkaufen:





*das Foto ist von Mitte Juni, aktuelle gibt es sobald es nicht mehr regnet.

Geändert hat sich nur die Bereifung (Maxxis Ikon TL) und ein Carbon Sattel ist nun montiert.

Kurze Infos:
- Die Verschleißteile (Antrieb, Bremscheiben, Beläge) sind keine 1000km drauf
- aktuell mit 1x10 inkl. 42Z OneUp sowie 36Z RaceFace NW
- inkl. XTR Umwerfer, 2 fast neuen XTR Kettenblättern und 2fach XTR Trigger
- Die Easton Anbauteile sind auch erst 10Monate drauf
- Der 240s/Crest LRS ist ebenfalls erst 10Monate gefahren
- Gewicht aktuell mit 1x10 bei 9,15kg, mit 2x10 sind es knapp 9,45kg

Bei interesse gerne bei mir melden


----------



## feldbergbiker (28. November 2015)

Hallo,

kennt sich jemand mit Rahmennummern aus?

Habe einen 999 RSL Rahmen auf e-bay ersteigert und der hat eine merkwürdige Nummer:

GFPMB-PM-20-0-12-1275

Gruß

Bob


----------



## na!To (28. November 2015)

Da ist nichts merkwürdig dran.

GFPMB-PM-20-0-12-1275

- Grün ist die Rahmengröß
- das Rote das Produktionsjahr
- Blau ist die Produktionsnummer


----------



## feldbergbiker (29. November 2015)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Mich macht die Buchstabenfolge stutzig. Andere Rahmennummern fangen mit RMB an und nicht mit GFPMB.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Januar 2016)

Wer noch eins sucht: Ich habe einen Rahmen in M im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Orontes (27. Januar 2016)

Blöde Frage: Wie schlägt sich ein Vertex eigentlich inzwischen im Vergleich zu den ganzen aktualisierten Hardtails der anderen Hersteller? Ich liebäugle mit der Anschaffung eines Hardtails und sichte momentan das Angebot aller Hersteller, das Vertex 990 RSL für 2016 gefällt mir rein optisch schon ausgesprochen gut.


----------



## msl70 (28. Januar 2016)

einfach genial - du wirst es nicht bereuen


----------



## tom0511 (16. März 2016)

Hallo Vertex-Community. Ich habe mich spontan für ein Vertex 750 RSL begeistert. Für Probefahrt raufgesetzt und wohlgefühl in allen belagen (sonst fahre ich ein Altitude). Besonders positiv am Vertex finde ich, dass man das Gefühl hat, wie Kraft direkt in Vortrieb umgewandelt wird. Außerdem auch das Handling.
Nun sehe ich, dass das 990 mit 9,4 kg gegenüber dem 750 RSL mit 11,2 kg noch mal deutlich leichter ist, aber auch ca. 2200 Euro mehr kostet. Allerdings sind 1,8kg schon noch mal ein Unterschied. (Weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich 1x11 haben wollte, was am 990 verbaut ist).
Der Rahmen ist ja glaube ich-außer Farbe der gleich wie der 750 RSL.

Meine Frage: Wenn man sich den höheren Preis des kompletten 990 RSL leisten kann, ist das dann der günstigste Weg zu einem  Bike unter 10kg, oder kann ich, wenn ich etwas Geld in ein 750 RSL investiere für Erleichterungsmaßnahmen, auch noch ganz gut abspecken?
Mir kommt es NICHT auf das letzte Gramm an, aber gerade als nicht ganz so fitter Biker macht ein leichtes Rad einfach Spaß.
Habt Ihr komplett gekauft oder mehr selbst aufgebaut? Wer hier hat ein 750 RSL "gepimpt"?
Danke für Euer Feedback!


----------



## peterbe (16. März 2016)

Ich hatte mir vor Jahren ein 990 komplett gekauft, lag bei knapp über 10kg. Erst mit neuen Laufrädern und diversen Kohleteilen bin ich auf 9,1 gekommen. Das hat man schon gemerkt. War aber ein teurer Spaß.


----------



## tom0511 (17. März 2016)

Danke! 9,1 ist ja schon sehr ordentlich.
Nach nochmaligem drüber chlafen bleibe ich glaube ich beim 750 RSL. Die über 2000 Euro Mehrpreis für das 990 sind mir im Moment einfach zu viel. Vielleicht leiste ich mir dann in der Zukunft mal noch einen leichteren LRS, oder das eine oder andere Teil wenn ich meine, das Rad muss noch leichter werden.
Ich sollte wahrscheinlich nur nicht auf ein 9kg Bike Probe fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soboxx (30. März 2016)

Verkaufe ein tolles *Rocky Mountain Vertex 990 RSL in Team-Edition* in Rahmenhöhe M.
Es wurden viele Teile erneutert, z.B. ganz neu ist Kassette und Kette.
Außerdem sind einige Tuning-Teile verbaut (Sattel Carbon und Sattelstütze Carbon von MCFK).
Das Bike wiegt mit Pedalen ca. 9,4kg.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/756598-rocky-mountain-vertex-990-rsl-team


----------



## salatbauchvieh (16. April 2016)

Haben nun auch ein Vertex im Fuhrpark, jetzt muss es nur noch zeigen was es kann. 8,36 Kilo und noch einige Möglichkeiten, die dann aber richtig Geld kosten würden. Bissel mehr Infos zum Velo gibt es - HIER -


----------



## sonic00 (23. Juni 2016)

aktuelle Ausbaustufe:


----------



## rocky1081 (6. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

hier mal mein aktuell fertig gestelltes Projekt.
Was sagt ihr?

Gabeldecails noch umkleben? Wenn ja welche?
Anfertigen lassen habe ich mir zumindest schon mal welche..


----------



## jonnys (27. Januar 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mal mein aktuell fertig gestelltes Projekt.
> Was sagt ihr?
> ...


Hallo.Tolles Bike was wiegt es ??Was wiegt der Rahmen?Bekomme den TO Rahmen.


----------



## rocky1081 (27. Januar 2017)

jonnys schrieb:


> Hallo.Tolles Bike was wiegt es ??Was wiegt der Rahmen?Bekomme den TO Rahmen.


Hallo,
der Rahmen wiegt 1200 Gramm. Gewogen habe ich ihn nicht-ist Herstellerangabe.
Das Bike hat 9,6 kg-so wie hier abgebildet.
Habe aber gezielt auf Haltbarkeit bei den Laufrädern geschaut.

T.O. Rahmen top. Den habe ich ebenfalls geordert


----------



## jonnys (28. Januar 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> der Rahmen wiegt 1200 Gramm. Gewogen habe ich ihn nicht-ist Herstellerangabe.
> Das Bike hat 9,6 kg-so wie hier abgebildet.
> Habe aber gezielt auf Haltbarkeit bei den Laufrädern geschaut.
> ...


Danke. Hoffe  daß der TO Rahmen bald kommt? ???Möchte  auf 8.5kg kommen???


----------



## rocky1081 (28. Januar 2017)

jonnys schrieb:


> Danke. Hoffe  daß der TO Rahmen bald kommt? ???Möchte  auf 8.5kg kommen???


Würde ich meine Laufräder gegen Carbon Räder tauschen, dann wäre ich mit meinen Parts auf 8,9 kg.
Mir kam es jedoch auf das letzte Gramm bei den Laufrädern nicht an. Whizz Wheels hat mir mein Wunschlaufrad perfekt gebaut.  Nicht ganz leicht, aber dafür super stabil.

T.O. Rahmen soll wohl ab KW5 bei Bikeaction in die Auslieferung gehen.
Wenn Deines fertig ist, dann würde mich ein Foto hier interessieren, sowie eine Aufstellung der Parts?


----------



## jonnys (28. Januar 2017)

rocky1081 schrieb:


> Würde ich meine Laufräder gegen Carbon Räder tauschen, dann wäre ich mit meinen Parts auf 8,9 kg.
> Mir kam es jedoch auf das letzte Gramm bei den Laufrädern nicht an. Whizz Wheels hat mir mein Wunschlaufrad perfekt gebaut.  Nicht ganz leicht, aber dafür super stabil.
> 
> T.O. Rahmen soll wohl ab KW5 bei Bikeaction in die Auslieferung gehen.
> Wenn Deines fertig ist, dann würde mich ein Foto hier interessieren, sowie eine Aufstellung der Parts?


Danke . Werde ich machen.Dann heißt  es noch warten  aber nicht  mehr so lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rocky1081 (28. Januar 2017)

jonnys schrieb:


> Danke . Werde ich machen.Dann heißt  es noch warten  aber nicht  mehr so lange.


Danke,

dann freue ich mich, wenn wir Dein tolles Bike hier bestaunen können. 
Viel Erfolg beim Aufbau!

ride on


----------



## pAn1c (12. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen, fahre neben einem Epic auch ein Vertex 950 aus 2014, baue dieses momentan auf 1x11 um. 
Gibt es für die Kabeldurchführun g oben (Zug Umwerfer) einen Stopfen von Rocky? 
Habt ihr unten die Zugausgang am Umwerfer verschlossen?


Gruß
Chris


----------



## rocky1081 (13. Februar 2017)

Ja, hierfür gibt es für oben einen Stopfen. Hier kann Dir sicher jeder Rocky Händler helfen oder Bike Action.


pAn1c schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, fahre neben einem Epic auch ein Vertex 950 aus 2014, baue dieses momentan auf 1x11 um.
> Gibt es für die Kabeldurchführun g oben (Zug Umwerfer) einen Stopfen von Rocky?
> Habt ihr unten die Zugausgang am Umwerfer verschlossen?
> 
> ...


----------



## pAn1c (13. Februar 2017)

Dank dir für die Info, dann werde ich mal bei meinem Händler nachfragen.


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (4. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nicht extra einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Welche Größe fahrt Ihr bzw. würdet Ihr beim Vertex empfehlen? SL 83 cm, 174 cm gesamt.

Danke und Gruß

Michi


----------



## J.D.4479 (4. April 2017)

Ich bin 173 cm, SL 82cm und fahre die Größe M.

M.f.G. Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urli (5. April 2017)

Ich bin 176cm, SL 83,5cm und fahre auch ein M. Bin aber auch schon ein L gefahren und würde auch locker gehen. Ich mag aber lieber kleiner Rahmen.


----------

